# MutantHigh Episode1: dawn of the future



## Radiant (May 29, 2003)

Trailer:

The sentry leaned easily on the railing and watched the waves. His cigaret fell down and his gaze followed it all the way towards the dark water. It was his third on this break. The sentry was waiting for his friend Mike. Mike was late. Not that it mattered, since the Rock had been reopened there had been only two escape attempts and both lay more than five years back. Nothing would happen and so no one cared if the sentry took a little longer break than usual.

Supervisor third class Mike Branson lay over his console. He had slept of during duty twice before and since he controlled the power dampening field of section C he would have lost his job if his superiors saw him like this. Not that it mattered, the flowing line of blood that ran down the console and originated from Mikes throat made any worries about his job security rather irrelevant. Behind Mike, still holding the knife that killed him stood a women in black. She smiled slightly beneath her hood as she studied the weapon. It was a crude thing compared to the energyblades she usually projected from her hand but the power dampening field that was projected at the cylinder was so strong that she couldn’t use those powers even though she stood over a dozen meters away. She was a Delta called Switchblade and prided herself on the fact that she was one of the few member of her team who where capable of fulfilling a mission like this even without access to their powers. But the need for that would be over soon. She took one last look at the source of the dampening field, a ten meter high and two wide black metal cylinder surrounded by walkways and cables. Then she switched the controls of the field down. Slowly the electric crackle in the room died down and warning lights flared all around her. She absently hit the controls to stop the warning signal from leaving the room while she waited. Feeling her powers slowly return to her she knew that the Alpha within the cylinder would feel exactly the same. The cylinder was made of an 8 inch think steel alloy, developed by the greatest minds Delta Prime had available. It took the Alpha nearly 12 seconds to rip through its atomic structure and destroy it. The alpha stepped out of the containment chamber. In the red of the warning lights Switchblade could clearly see him. He was nover fifty now, but the signs of his age would vanish within weaks. There his hair should have been she saw the bluish white energy he controlled. She smiled again as he nodded in her direction. She knew better than to expect any gratitude, Jonathan Reaver, leader of the Killer Angels expected nothing less than excellency from his followers. 

The sentry lit his fourth cigarette and cursed silently about having to wait. Behind him the wall disintegrated in a wave of bluish white antimater and before he could even notice the sentry and a whole section of the wall where gone. Only moments later the sirens started and security filled the area. The sentry was the first victim of the Alphas escape that night but he would not be the last.


----------



## Radiant (May 29, 2003)

www.deltatimes.com
The truth can’t be silenced!

Welcome:
Since you’ve got the address of this site, there are three possibilities.
One, you are a hacker who was poking around and managed to find this place.
Two, you are with some kind of governmental organization, probably one that wants to shut us down.
Three, you where given this address by someone who knows about it and thinks you might need it.
If its number one, congratulations. Now get the hell out.
If its number two, congratulations to you too. And better people than you have tried to take out Delta Times and failed miserably. Take your best shot.
It its number three, hey you are the people we are actually here for. Come on in.
Anyhow i`m going to assume that you are a member of the third group of people, the one we are trying to reach. If that does not suit you, learn to live with it.

What we are about:
The Delta Times is an irregularly published webzine that sadly tries to take up the work the press has given up since all control went to the state, informing people what is realy going on in our brave new world.

Who we are:
Sorry kid that information is classified. We would love to set our names under our work but then we would have to worry about the feds or even Delta Prime to crash into our apartments in the middle of night and arrest us for believing in democracy…….. err being dangerous terrorist of course.
I am called Truth. Yeah as in me, Justice and the American Way. Around here, we think the American Way has taken a forced holiday, and he shanghaied Justice on his way out of town.
These days the only thing left is Truth and only if you know how to find it. (Here is a hint for you slow types:www.deltatimes.com)

Who you are:
Well I honestly don’t  know but I will assume you are either a mutant who tries to make some sense of his life or a neutral (read=normal human) who wants to do exactly the same. I am in a good mood today so I will give you both a hint, this site is for all of you and you could assume that means we do not have to be enemies. Of course people like Reaver and the Government want to make you believe different but you do not have to buy everything that’s told to you. That’s right this includes what I am writing here. All I am telling you is make your own picture. I myself am a mutant (or a delta if you prefer the fluff of the scientific types) and I am sick of seeing our democracy go the way of the dodo because we fear each other.

What a mutant is:
First of all, a mutant is a human just like everione else. The government doesnt want people to think of us as humans, according to them we are the "delta menace". After all its a lot easier to hate someone if you do not think he is a human.
There are many theories around to explain the phenomenon of mutants. Some say we are a freakish accident, others that we are the next step of evolution. All we need to know here is that first mutants are all those people who can do stuff like flying or shooting beams of energy and second that they wont just go away so we have to find a way to live with it. 

A history lesson:
since i cant assume you learned anything even close to the truth in school i will begin right at the start of things. At the start we know that is, the appearance of the first known mutant. To cut a long story short it was during world war one that a young American soldier found out that the enemies bullets passed right through him if he wanted to. He kept it a secret for a while but eventually it became known and he was carried of home to be cheked over by the eggheads. They couldn`t really determine anything about him but it was one of them, i think a doctor named Theodore Weiss, who invented the term delta to describe him. I wont rant much about that delta is a greek later and means change, you can read that up somewhere else but ever since then people who want to sound more intelligent then they are have called us deltas. Then they found out about the genetic changes in mutants a while back they even called that the "delta factor". But im getting ahead of myself. Back to our soldier. The use of a man who could become insubstantial was incredible, especially since almost no one knew about his existence. In later years the man would be called the Silver Ghost and its estimated that his work cut the wars length by month. I guess that means that the first mutant was actually a hero but somehow no one seems to care anymore.
Those where better years though and soon after many more mutants appeared. Some where good, some bad and some just wanted to be left alone and in those days people tended to just judge them by their behaviour just like everyone else. In those more naive (and some might say much better) times the question was not if you have powers but how you use them. Nice thought isnt it? Much of that tolerance came from the heroes of then, for every mutant who wanted to use his powers to take it out on others there was another who tried to protect the people around him because he thought his powers brought responsibilites. As i said those where more naive times. This was all a but of a merry game as people cheered to mutants in bright costumes stopping bankrobbers and other evildoers. Then World War Two started and the fun ended. After the attack of the Japanese airforce on pearl harbour America was thrown right into the next war. And of course the heroes couldn`t let their people down. Then the army landed to push back the Germans it was accompanied by the newly founded "Delta Squadron". Of course the Nazis had mutants of their own and since they pushed everything their country had into the war effort they had located and recruited a damn lot of them. So while soldiers and tanks thought on the ground Mutants soared over them and battled with them. And there Deltas clashed the heavens shook with their fury.

alpha genesis:
The war was the end of the naive age as it was finally seen how devastating and bloody the powers of mutants can be.
Among the heroes who had volunteered for Delta Squadron was a man known as the Yankee. He had been successful crimefighter before the war and he had actually managed not to break the law a single time while at it. His rolemodel had inspired many other mutants back then. But even though he was certainly someone who deserved to be called a hero he is not the important part for history. No that would be his sidekick, Sparky.
The Nazis had created a special concentration camp for captured mutants and both the Yankee and Sparky eventually ended up there. True to his spirit the Yankee started a rebellion but in the end he lost. He and the few other mutants and dozens of neutral soldiers he had let where killed. Among the corpses was Sparky. The massacre on the rebels was the last act of the guards then the man who had once been Sparky slowly rose again. The Yankees sidekick had died by his side but in his place Superior was born. He singlehandedly killed every guard in the camp and freed all the prisoners of war. The Germans own deltas arrived shortly after it, thinking this was just another revolt to be put down. Then they saw Sparky they laughed and promised him a quick death. They didn’t laugh anymore then he vapourized their leader with laserbeams from his eyes. Then he rushed forward and a few seconds later the mutants where dead. Some where simply crushed by his strikes, others killed by his energy beams and a few met their end by more creative means. After seeing to the safety of the prisoner Superior didn’t waste any time and flew straight to Berlin. There he blasted the bunker of the whole Nazy leadership to bits and ended the war in a síngle day.
He was clearly more than every mutant before him and as the press searched for a word to call the new hero they created the term "Alpha", i guess they thought it made him sound like more important than "Delta".
Superior was the first Alpha but certainly not the last. It turned out that some Mutants changed then they nearly died, their genes adapting and giving them an incredible powersurge. Theoretically any delta could learn to wield the same powers over time but those changes went of in moments and no mutant has grown to the levels of power that the Alphas showed.

the Superior age:
The time after WW2 was one of most peacefull the world had ever experinced. That was mostly for the simple reason that Superior threatened that he would personaly kill anione who started a war and so made himself guilty of all the victims of the conflict. You may think of the man whatever you like (personally i prefer facist pig) but he realy safed a lot of people with that. More alphas appeared all over the world but none of them could rival Superiors strength. Combined the Russians newly founded Crimson Pride could have given him a run for his money but Delta Squadron got its own alphas to back him up. 

the great tragedy:
You might very well say the the crap hit the fan on November 22,1963. The Devestator and the latest incarnation of his dreadnaughts killed President Kennedy, the First Lady and the governor of Texas while they where in Dallas. Superior was there in moment and tore through the Dreadnoughts like a whirlwind but he already was too late to prevent the tragedy. People where scarred, they had seen what the Mutants are capable of during the war and with the new alphas it was even worse. To top it all, one of them had just killed the president. Superior was loved but he had proven that he cant be everiwhere at once. People panicked, the government panicked . The next day a state of emergency was declared over the whole country. 

the delta registration act:
Right after that first act a new law was passed. Basically it demanded that everione with superpowers of any kind must register with the federal government so that his or her movements can be traced all the times. You don`t need the ACLU to tell you that this is a blatant violation of the Bill of Rights, but then people are scarred they do strange things and dear God where they scarred. As you might have noticed we didnt have elections for 40 years now, thats because the state of emergency was never called back. Over time the goverment got used to its power and the people controlling it now are not realy the ones anione would have elected. Over the time the registration act has been worked over man times, allways making it worse. By now, if you register the governement can recruit you anitime and anithere. Of course, with the state of emergency still active the press is also controlled by the feds so they do their best to keep people scarred of mutants, it makes controlling the masses so much easier. They say power corrupts and obviously forty years of power corrupt a lot. Superior was the first one to sign the new registration formular and you can see the adverts with his face on it to this day " register now! its the law!". I like to think that he tried to do the best for his country and realy believed it was a short term solution but somehow i cant.

the witch hunt begins:
Then you declare having superpowers as a crime only criminals will have superpowers right? That is exactly what happened, so after the dela registration act every mutant had the choice between either keeping his powers a secret or letting the whole world know who he is. Since a registered mutant has that noted in his passport and has to chek in with the local police at least once per week a normal life becomes almost impossible. Not to mention that the feds might decide they need your talents and haul you of into the military or to Delta Prime. Of course a lot of mutants refused to register and for that reason two organizations where created to control the mutant population (nice word considering there are so few of us). The first was MC Section. Despite their funky name these people are not fun, MC stands for Mutant Control, they where formed as a subsection of the FBI and got the best in new technology to do their work. The second is even worse, almost no one in the world has not heard of Delta Prime. Many mutants did register because they realy believed it is neccesary for the safety of the people. Some of them where recruited for the governments own elite team of mutants: Delta Prime. Most of the recruits signed right over from Delta Squadron and Superior was asked to lead the new force. Of course he agreed, many think it was his idea in the first place. Then things get too hot for the normal agencies to handle, MC section or Delta Prime are called in. Today with means that most of the time they beat the crap out of some scarred teenager who hasnt figured out what he has become yet. 

the vanishing:
It was July 4, 1976. The Devastator and his newest superadvanced dreadnoughts made their last stand atop of the Sears Tower in downtown Chicaco. He just happened to stand on top of some kind of doomsday bomb and threatened to set it of if the US did not surrender to him once and for all. Now as bad as the government is, those mutants with world domination fantasies are even worse and for once Delta Prime tried to do something good. They sent their most elite member on their way to Chicaco to stop the madman and they took the fight to the dreadnaughts. While they held of the Devastators troops Superior tried to stop the mad Alpha himself. You might say that he recklessly risked the life of a whole city and your sure right but he really thought he can make it. Then superior flew it wasn’t only windows that shattered around him, whole skyscrapper crumbled in his wake. But as we all know he didn’t make it. The Devastator had erected a forcefield that managed to hold Superior of for a few seconds. You dont need much time to press a button and so Chicaco vanished in a flash of white light. There was nothing left but a big crater, not ruins, no smoke and certainly no survivors.
At the exact moment of the destruction of Chicaco every Alpha in the world vanished. Some of the missing Alphas where noticed right away, especially those who had company at the time. It took some time to realize that all the others had vanished too. Eventually the world put it all together and the shok rang across the globe like an earthquake. No one can say for sure how a bomb set of in Chicaco could affect the Alphas all over the world but it did.
Most people didn’t know how to react, on one hand they finally got rid of those all those dangerous Alphas. On the other hand all the "good" Alphas where gone too, Superior-the mightiest of them all-among them.
The worst part was that only the free Alphas disappeared. Those in the maximum security-mutant only-prisons stayed. It seems the power dampening field protected them from the effect of the bomb. Now as many innocent mutants are in the prisons, those Alpha mostly deserved to be there. There where simply to few of them and they where too powerful to capture them for just being mutants so you can assume that these ones realy are the black hats. Thankfully most of them died on old age by now, but a handful is still there.
There haven’t been any new Alphas since the vanishing either, mutants still get into the same near death situations as they did back then but their are no more spontanious powersurges. So if your a mutant and it looks like the end is here, well, it probably is. Life’s hard like that.

Today:
Without Superiors calming (read: oppresive) influence, all hell broke loose. It seems people felt like they had to catch up for all the time the thy couldnt wage wars. Even worse, without the governments alphas some mutant groups have started campaigns of terror. I guess they thought then neutrals declare us our enemies they might as well fight back. Here are some news for you: thats crap. Of course its right to defent yourself or take on a government that hunts you but that doesnt mean that normal people are your enemy too. If we want to be free again we will only make it together. 

A challenge:
Whoever might read this-wether you are a mutant on the run or a Primer or even just the average Jane or Joe-I`ve got a challenge for you.
Look around you and see what our world has become. Watch how people can be ripped from their beds in the middle of night. How they can be thrown into jail without any recourse. How 16 year old kids are affraid to go to school for fear of being discovered and taken away. How we all live in terror.
There are good reasons to be affraid. This is a dangerous world we live in, after all. But the fact is that the worst crimes are the one`s we have commited to ourselves.
We let the government take charge over our lives. We were scared, and we gave over our power to a small group of people who wield it like a club. We where affrait that things got out of control, so we surrendered control to a "higher power", the people who now claim to be our government. Now things truly are out of control. 
Let me say this again, we did this to ourself and we did it willingly.
But it is not too late.
I have watched this long enough and grown bitter with the years. I have ranted along all day but now its time to change something. Have you noticed that the majority of people is not even represented in all the conflicts that go on? If you are with the government you have a place, if you are a terrorist you can go to people like the Killer Angels, if you are greedy enough to sell your soul you can join up with E.Unlimited but if you just want peace back your alone. Its time change that. I refuse to accept that these are all the choices the next generation will have. I refuse to accept that this will be what we leave for our kids. I will change that. It is time that reason finaly raises its voice again and i will find a place to start with that. What can one person change? Well somone has to start and guess what i am not alone. You are there too and maybe you will help me. Together we can change the world, turn this all around and get our freedom and peace back. We just have to want it bad enough and show people like Reaver or Charge that we can stand up for ourself. If you want liberty so bad you can taste it, then step up and take charge of your streets, take charge of your community. Take charge of your life. 

This is it i think no one can take more of my speeches so i will start working now. Good luck whatever you will do.

Truth.

------------------------>deltatimes-end<


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

January.11.2004
21:18
The rain hits the streets like a club and it seems like virtual waterfalls rush down the sides of the buildings. Eris hospital robe is already soaked, not that it gave any protection from the freezing water in the first place. She just got out of the hospital and stumbles through the streets with the last of her willpower. It almost feels as if only the fear of what will happen if she is caught that lets her go on at all. In the street behind her she can hear sirens and she stumbles into a small alley to her right. Her foot gets caught in some heap of trash and she stumbles forward, trying not to fall. Suddenly her hand finds something to hold on and she regains her balance. As she looks up she sees that her hand rests on the shoulder of a man before her. He is a bit larger than herself and looks like some kind of athlete. He is wearing army pants, a simple black shirt and a brown coat. But the strangest thing is that he is wearing a mask. A cut of American flag is drawn over his face, leaving only his hair above it visible. He offers one of his hands to help you up and speaks in the rough but not unfriendly voice of someone who has been smoking for a long time.
"Hey kid it looks like you could use a hand."


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

the mask:


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2003)

January.11.2004
21:18

Eris lets out a whimper of pain as her arm connects with the larger man's shoulder.  She could feel the broken bones in her arm and wrist grating on each other.  It would have been a scream that came out, but her throat was already sore from all the screaming that she been doing.

She backed away from him slowly cradling the arm to her chest, her eyes easily adjusting to the darkness of the storm.  The two purple eyes shifted away from human mimicing the shape and coloration of Cats' eyes as she struggled to assess the new threat.  He didn't sound like he wanted to hurt her, though which was good, the girl was simply too exhausted to deal with anything else that night.  Eris looked up into the man's masked face as she accepted his hand up, she was simply out of options.

"Who... who are you, and why are you helping me?" she asked, her voice husky from the screams of pain.  She couldn't even remain standing long enough for his answer, she ended up on her knees on the street, water puddling around her as she held onto his hand like it was a life-line and she was drowning.


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

A car screeches to a halt at the alleys entrance and a policemen talks through his microphone. His voice is further disturbed by the one and sounds much more like a machine than a man.
"This is a dangerous mutant, step back for your own safety. We will take care of her!"
Eris feels the mans coat on her shoulders, its not exactly freshly cleaned but it keeps the rain away. He shouts back at the policemen.
"I can see how you've taken care of her. Get lost or i will do it for you."
He sounds more tired than angry. The policement just repeats his shout. Eris hears a soft sigh and a whisper.
"They never listen."
With her darksight she can clearly see how the mans right hand clothes to a fist and he lifts it towards the alleys entrance. Suddenly fire erupts around it and shoots towards the car like a lance. Before she even has time to follow it with her eyes the whole alley is lightened with the light of the exploding policecar. The mans arms carefully slide under her and Eris feels that she is lifted up. Even though he tries to be carefull he is obviously in a hurry and so it still hurts quite a bit. He starts running away from the light and speaks in a low voice while running.
"Don't worry kid, it'll be alright. I'm Patriot, but John will be fine. Just relax."


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

January.11.2004
London/England
20:30

"Jonathon Evan Starsmore " reads the sign. It is one of those namesignes used to find people at the airport. It isn't terribly inappropriate, considering Chamber just stants outside the airport. He is supposed to meet up with the people who promised to help him. The only strange thing is that the sign is just tagged to the wall with some double sided tape and no one is wating there. The signs is nearly unreadibly by now because oh so surprisingly soft rain falls on the steets of London and the water has soaked through the paper.


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2003)

January.11.2004
21:18

The girl looks up from where she is kneeling at the police officer's shouting, "Please... please don't let them take me back there, I can't go back, not ever." she pleads with Patriot, trying to get him to protect her, her pheromones add to the plea appealing to his masculinity.

Watching wearily as he raises his arm and clenches it, Eris gives a start when the beam of flames destroys the cop car.  "Your like me, a mutant, you wont let them hurt me will you?"

Eris screams in pain as Patriot's arms close around her broken ribs, lifting her from her feet.  "My ribs... they're broken," she whimpers to him at the rough treatment.  Gritting her teeth against the jostling Eris addresses her rescuer.  "My name is Eris, Eris Prifty..." she gives a bitter laugh at her last name, "No, just Eris."


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *January.11.2004
> 21:18
> 
> The girl looks up from where she is kneeling at the police officer's shouting, "Please... please don't let them take me back there, I can't go back, not ever." she pleads with Patriot, trying to get him to protect her, her pheromones add to the plea appealing to his masculinity.
> ...




Patriot continues to run.
"Sorry for the rough ride kid, we have to get out of here before they get reinforcments here. 
"Now come on stop pleading before i die of pitty"
He doesn't realy sound like he is joking, obviously her pheromones hit him just as hard as anyone else. He continues for a few minutes and Eris passes out sometime along the way. Then she wakes up a few minutes later she is lying on the bed of a small hotel room. Her hosital gown is gone and a bathrobe is drawn over her. She feels a hand softly brushing over her hand and then feels the man sitting beside her stand up and walk away fast while he whispers.
"Man, she's just a child! Realy its time i catch a cold shower."


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

January.12.2004
Los Angeles/California
11:15
Bright sunlights floods through the airports windows and hits Joey Lees shades. It is a bit arkward to sit here in bay 8, the waiting area has enough seats for about a hundred people and its only 20 minutes or so until the flight is scheduled but he is still the only one sitting there. But even cheking the ticked his parents gave him the third time doesn't change the fact that he is at the right place. 
11:18 
Clair Thomson finaly managed to get out if his mothers hug and his searching for his flight bay. His parents risked a lot by not registering him and they still wherent happy to see him go but if Derek ever talked about what happened they would all be in a lot of trouble and so they had decided its best to bring Clair as far away as possible. Then that offer from the college in Columbia had flown in it was the best chance to get away from the country.
Then he reaches bay 8 it looks a bit strange, there is only one person sitting there even if its just about 10 minutes till the flight now.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 30, 2003)

*Chamber*

January.11.2004
London/England
20:30


_Wierd..._  Jonothan scans the crowd as he makes his way over to the strange sign. Hoping to catch sight of who ever put it there, or anything else out of the ordinary for that matter.


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*

January.11.2004
London/England
20:31



There is a shout from behind you, it sounds like a women with a clear american accent and a realy bad mood.
"Hey creep get away from that thing, how am i supposed to find that guy with you blocking the darn sight?!"
Its a young women around twenty in simple blue jeans and a leather jacket. Shes got her hair dyed blue and black shades covering her eyes.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 30, 2003)

*Chamber*

With a slightly confused look, Jonothan asks,"Are you speaking to me, gel?"


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *With a slightly confused look, Jonothan asks,"Are you speaking to me, gel?" *




"Yeah i'm speaking to..."
She breaks of and pulls down her shades to take another look at you. Then she continues a bit more friendly.
"Telepathy eh? Nice trick. You must be Mr.Starsmore. I'm sent to get you to your school. Let's get moving, we have someone else to pick up and as i know the guy he will already be in trouble by the time we get there."
She hurries inside the building and winks you to follow her.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 30, 2003)

*Chamber*

Jonothan follows along.  "I'm impressed. Most people don't notice the telepathy, or at least not right away. Are you a student?"


----------



## Tokiwong (May 30, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *January.12.2004
> Los Angeles/California
> 11:15
> Bright sunlights floods through the airports windows and hits Joey Lees shades. It is a bit arkward to sit here in bay 8, the waiting area has enough seats for about a hundred people and its only 20 minutes or so until the flight is scheduled but he is still the only one sitting there. But even cheking the ticked his parents gave him the third time doesn't change the fact that he is at the right place. *




Joey Lee, checks his ticket that third time, and looks up to see the stranger approaching, he tips his shades for a second, before relaxing once more, _This is way wierd, a place like this should be bustling with people... just plain wierd..._

"Hola compadre, looks like we are the only two flying the friendly skies over here, well at least the flight won't be packed right?" Joey says to Clair.


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Jonothan follows along.  "I'm impressed. Most people don't notice the telepathy, or at least not right away. Are you a student?" *




She shrugs while she hurries through the hall. 
"I feel it then people notice me, telepathy is espacialy strong." 
She walks through the chekpoint and hands over her pass.
"I'm not a student at that place, i do my buisness for a long time now but i owe someone there big time so im helping out with collecting the people. Not that you realy need me, you could just take a regular flight but i was here aniway and with your powers it would be real shame if you got trouble during the flight or something"
You both get through the chek without problems and she heads for the landing fields there she leads you to a small palne, it looks like one of those private jets with room for a max of 30 people if you press. Then you climb up the ladder to enter you see that the passenger part is full of trunks in various sizes. She openes to door to the front and presses through while she talks.
"Sorry you will have to keep me company up front, your not my only freight today."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 30, 2003)

*Chamber*

Chamber stows his bag and takes a seat up front, "Were's your other passenger?"


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2003)

January.11.2004
21:25

Eris gasped herself awake, someone was in the room with her, were they going to hit her too?  She looked around the room, and it wasn't one she familiar with, not her hospital room, or anything like it.  Slowly the memory of her escape returned to her leaving her hugging herself tightly crying tears of joy at being away, at being safe.  Adjusting her robe and tying it tightly so it wouldn't gape when she sat down, the girl looked at her reflection in the mirror, she was prettier than she remembered, though it had been almost a year since she last had a chance to look.  Except for the bruises she looked the best she had ever looked in her life, and even back before she had been sent away she had had an ungodly amount of boyfriends, for a 15 year-old anyway.

Even the bruises were fading thanks to her bodies natural regeneation.  It was like stop motion cinematogrophy, she knew she was healing, and her bruises were fading, but she couldn't actually see them fade, it just seemed to heppen when she was looking somewhere else, whenever she looked back, there was just one fewer bruise.  By the time she looked away from her reflection her black-eyes were gone as well as the bruises on her chest, replaced by pink, healthy skin.  From painful experience she know that her body healed the worst wounds first, so if the bruises were all better, then she was healed of all of her wounds.

Eris sank backwards on the bed, her hands beind her head, to wait for the bathroom to be free, she wanted to wash of the blood from her hands and legs.  And she wanted to thank Patriot for rescuing her from that cop.


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Chamber stows his bag and takes a seat up front, "Were's your other passenger?" *




She sits into the pilot chair and throws some trash from the one beside it to make it free.
"He's at the worst place to pick him up, like always. We have to make a stop in New York. I hate flying to  America, I'd go around it even if it costs time, those guys from the airforce are nothing short of paranoid. At least they are better than the Russians with their -shoot first and as no questions later because there is only burning trash left- attitude."
She makes the pre-flight cheks and waits till they are cleared from the tower before she begins the start.


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*

------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

January.11.2004
22:10
Eris notices the Patriots mask lying on the table and a moment later the door to the bathroom opens and he comes out. He looks to be anithing between 30 and 50 and wears the same clothes again. Then he notices you he looks relieved.
"Good to see your making it, would have been damn hard to find someone to treat you."


----------



## Blockader7 (May 30, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*

*deleted post*


----------



## Radiant (May 30, 2003)

---------------------------------------------


----------



## Blockader7 (May 30, 2003)

*deleted post*


----------



## Shalimar (May 30, 2003)

January.11.2004
22:10



> "Good to see your making it, would have been damn hard to find someone to treat you."




Eris smiles up at Patriot when he leaves the bathroom, though she can't quite hide a twinge of fear, at his comment about someone treating her.  "I heal fast, very fast."  she says, her grin returning, "its why I was so bruised up.  My body just ignored their tranquilizers so they had to get.... creative." she finishes lapsing into an unhappy silence.

"I'm going to take a shower, if thats okay?" she asked him, her hands smoothing the robe over her hips, it wasn't made for someone as petite as she, and would gape apart without constant attention.  Her eyes stayed on his as she walked past him and into the bathroom, she closed the door, trusting Patriot to stop anyone who tried to come in and get her.

Although burns from a fire could make her healing slow to that of others, hot water didn't and after however many months it had been of freezing cold showers, a hot shower was something she was craving.  The heat from the water would have made a normal person blanch, and given them 2nd degree burns to boot, on Eris, it just made her feel clean as she burned away and scrubbed at the blood and dirt.  She took her time, shampooing her hair three times just for the sensation and luxury of it.

In the end, she emerged from the bathroom wearing the bath robe once more, her skin pink from the heat and scrubbing.  Although she enjoyed the effect she had on Patriot, and he was certainly handsome, she did want some clothes, last time she worn something that covered as little as the robe to a rave, she almost got swarmed under by would-be dance-partners, they hadn't even cared that she was under-age, very under.

"Pa...John," she says, catching herself in the middle, blushing at making a mistake in front of him, "I...I heard what you whispered earlier, don't feel bad, please, I have that effect on everyone, well I think I do.  Dad did all kinds of tests on me before he sent me to that place, he wanted to see what exactly I could do, what my powers were.  He told me that I give of these pheromones that make people want to like me, and make them attracted to me."  Eris explained, then she got a glint in her eye, "But, I am not a kid, so please don't treat me like one,"  her voice was soft though, gentle, and from her coutenance it was easy for him to see the beginings of hero-worship, even if she had no idea about.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 30, 2003)

> "Hola compadre, looks like we are the only two flying the friendly skies over here, well at least the flight won't be packed right?" Joey says to Clair.




"Uhh...Hi."  Clair says, a little surprised.  "Do you know where everyone went?"  He takes a look behind him and then turns around again.  He gives a curious expression before walking up to the stranger, indicating the spot next to him, "Mind if I sit here?"

Assuming it's ok with him, Clair puts down his bag takes a seat, "Sorry about that, I'm just a little bit out of it today I guess.  Probably just my nerves, though."  He then extends a hand, "My name's Clair Thomson, and yours is?"

Clair thinks to himself, _Ok, get off to a good start this time.  Maybe I can even get some real friends...Just make a good first impression...oh wait, screwed that up already, for the most part._

Outwardly, he smiles, if a little bit weakly.


----------



## Tokiwong (May 31, 2003)

Joey shakes his hand, loosely, "Not sure, been here for a minute, and still no one showed besides you, oh well, there loss I guess.  The name is Joey, I guess since we are flying together, we might as well make introductions right?"

Joey fiddles with his MP3 player, and opens up the directory for *Mindless Self Indulgence*, he places one of the small headpieces in his left ear, and glances to Clair, "You nervous or something?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 31, 2003)

"To be truthful, just a little.  It's not every day you go to a foreign country or something, right?"

_He's pretty observative-or I'm just obvious.  Probably both though.._

Clair takes a look over at Joey's CD player, and feels a little bit at ease.  He takes his own out, and turns it to 'Something Corporate'.  "Nice choice you have there.  I'm gonna listen to Something Corporate myself, not the best band-but I have to give them credit for using a piano in their music."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 31, 2003)

Joey smirks, "Yeah, my style is uhh eclectic, this stuff gets me in the mood to surf, nice to have booming when you are racing down the PCH searching for da Kine... trying to avoid all the stray goons and kooks...."

Joey leans back, "Heading overseas isn't too bad, spent some time in Hawaii, and Australia, and few other choice hotspots, Thailand was pretty badass," Joey replies.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 31, 2003)

Clair absently brushes his bangs out of his face, "Since when is being eclectic a bad thing?"  He smirks, "Very nice, did you go to all of those places just to surf, then?  I haven't really been out of North America though I've been to Canada with my folks once."

He pauses for a moment, deciding if he should ask or not, but continues," And...err...PCH?"  Clair says, hoping to not look too clueless.

OOC-In case you're wondering, I keep on editing since I keep forgetting to out my sig lol, it's a bit long for short posts like these


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (May 31, 2003)

*Chamber*

"Well that's just bloody terrific, my condition isn't the most subtle in the world."


----------



## Tokiwong (May 31, 2003)

"Yeah to surf and to party, dude, I try to keep up with Leon, but man that dude is just an animal, of Leon is my father, not trying to confuse you.  Anyways, Leon and I usually do a surf tour over the summer, and we stayed over in Thailand, for a week, it was awesome, just one big party, and the girls... man," Joey shakes his head in fond rememberance.

"And dude, the PCH, Pacific Coast Highway, the 1, sweet ride, down through Santa Monica, through Malibu, and up into the Ventura area.  Know that place like the palm of my hand," Joey shows his palms.

"Visited Brazil a summer, not so much for the surf, but to do some partying, and spent a summer in Belize, picked up some spanish there, and the water, is crisp and clear, man, a pretty place," Joey replies.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 31, 2003)

"Heh, I wish I could surf, although I don't think I'm the type," Clair sighs, "I took three years of Spanish in highschool myself, but I think I might need your help-I mean, my Spanish teacher at my highschool was insane...it's like, she invented her own dialect of it or something."  Clair laughs a bit, "But I think I know enough to get by."

_This guy seems pretty easy to talk to.  Then again, I thought Derek was pretty easy to talk to as well._  Something seems to tense inside of Clair, but it subsides, "So, once you get to Costa Rica, where are you headed?  To anoter party, I imagine?"


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
22:15

"Sure take your time" Patriot throws the shampo he was still holding to her. This is obviously a pretty cheap hotel but compared to the place Eris just left the bath is pure luxury. Then she gets out again and explains her powers to Patriot he smiles weakly and snorts.
"Well, good to know." 
He turns away and goes to the door.
"You'r hungry kid? I'll get something to eat for us and see if i can find something for you to wear. Just sit back and take a break, tomorow we're getting out of here, i have some friends who will help you."
He leans in the door and crabs his mask before he leaves.
"Then you feel as darn old as i do almost everione seems like a kid to you, don't take it personal."


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

January.12.2004
Los Angeles/California
11:30
The speakers in the hall blur"all passengers in bay 8, please proceed to the bus."
One of the small busses that carry passengers to the planes drives to the entryway and the driver looks a bit confused at both of you. 
"Your kidding right? Two passengers? I know people are affraid to fly but thats ridiculous."


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
22:15

Eris nods at Patriot's question about food, she certainly was starving.  Although they didn't starve her, they never gave her as much as she wanted, something to do with slowing her bodies healing.  Whatever the reason, it left her craving the foods that she had rememberd from back when she had lived with her mom at their summer home.

"Thank....you" she whispered as he disappeared through the door, she doubted he had heard her over the storm though.  With Patriot leaving, she felt much more vulnerable, especially so close to the hospital, who knew when they would begin a more thorough search?  She cautiously picked her way across the floor, her hair still wrapped in a towel to dry, a single wet locke of her pink-dyed hair hanging freely over her left eye.  She closed the curtains, turned off the lights, and locked the door before sinking against the wall next to the door, her eyes staring through the darkness, seeing nothing but memories.


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *"Well that's just bloody terrific, my condition isn't the most subtle in the world." *




She laughs while she puts her shades away. "Don't worry Mr Starsmore we won't go through any control there, in fact i will try not to be noticed by the authorities at all. If they cheked us out i would have enough problems even without you."
The plane takes of without problems.


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

December.11.2003
Seattle
17:50
Katie is just working through a new programm she has written then a web sailor 4.0messenger window opens. This is bad since you have not even installed the thing but as soon as you read the message you suddenly have a lot more worries. It reads:

"Cypher/hacker/also a mutant capable of manipulating computers

Katie Nguyen 
Gender: Female
Age: 17
Height: 5'6"
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown
27.Raymon Street/Seatlle

Want to talk?"


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
22:32
Eris is interupted then the door opens again, light and the smell of chinese food fills the room. John comes in again with two bags of food and another that looks like its filled with clothes. He sets that one in front of you while he puts the contents on the other two on the table. It looks like he blundered a whole fast food store. Then he sits down on one of the chairs and cheks something on his cell phone.
"Take your pick, didn't know what you like."
He crabs a handfull himself and takes a bite while still reading.

In the clothes bag there is a simple black shirt, a pair of blue jeans with a belt and a grey raincoat. Its all a bit big, looks like he wanted to be on the safe side. Theres also a pair of light shoes, they don't fit perfectly but its better than having none at all.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 31, 2003)

_December.11.2003
Seattle
17:50_

It had been a long day of hitting the slopes with her friends from MIT.  They were here spending some quality time getting closer to the snow, the speed, and the clear smell of the mountain air.  Though at the moment the windows were closed and the fire burned hot in the grate of their rented bungalow.

Everyone had left, heading over to the bars, drinking and partying - something that Katie wasn't old enough to do.  It had taken more than enough pleading to get her parents to let her go to Seattle and only because her older cousin Jessica, the physician, was coming with her.

Now settled comfortably in the sofa located in front of the fireplace, she propped her beloved laptop on her knees, the wireless cable modem plugged in.  Her fingers barely even touched the computer though, but the screen exploded into life as she surfed the web and hit her favorite hotspots.

Just when she was in the middle reading up on the latest world news and writing up a fun little program to amuse herself, that strange messenger window popped up.

*Cypher/hacker/also a mutant capable of manipulating computers

Katie Nguyen
Gender: Female
Age: 17
Height: 5'6"
Hair: Black
Eyes: Brown
27.Raymon Street/Seatlle

Want to talk?*

Blinking, Katie stared at the screen for a long moment, trying to absorb the tickling fear worming up her belly.  _What?  How?  Who was this?_  And how did they know to contact her here?  

Just as she typed her answer in return, she quickly began to explore the internet connections, checking the packet's IP header information, tracing the message route by route back to its source and the identification of the mysterious sender.

*Who are you?*


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *December.11.2003
> Seattle
> 17:50
> 
> ...




Results roll in imediatly and in the first few seconds its clear that whoever it has has delayed his connection through at least three countries.
"Truth"
This name is one of the biggest in the net,  Truth has created the mutant page delta times which no one has managed to shut down yet and she is wanted by about every federal agency ever created.
"Now to some of your other questions:
How have i found you?
Don't worry i wasn't easy, it took me a few week after i began to get curious about you. You are good but the hardware you use is simply no match for the technology i have available. And yes that means it is no match for the Primers either. But I'll get to that later.
Will i give your name to the police?
Good question, if i wanted i could have MC section at your front door in no time. But i will not. I just want to talk. 
Will your tracers find me?
Yes in approximatly 120 seconds. I will cut the connection before that if you don't stop them, it is your choice.
Why did i contact you?
Because you are a mutant like me and i have an offer for you.
Any more questions or will you pull back your hounds and take the time for a nice chat now?"


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

January.12.2004
Los Angeles/California
11:33
The old bus driver rattles on.
"Realy strange, maybe i shouldn't wonder, there are few flights to Costa Rica aniway. Too much trouble with mutants who want to sneak out of the country. And who would wana go to a country that...."
He breaks of and stares open mouthed at the plane in front of him. On the slot for bay 8 stands a strange lookig jet , it looks much like a military fighter, only about four times the size. Its sidehatch is open and a stair leads up to it. Otherwise there is no one around, not even the usual personal doing last minute cheks and fuelling the planes up.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (May 31, 2003)

For a while, Clair was silent, letting the bus driver rattle on as he listened to his music, about to respond to the driver though, Clair saw the jet, and his jaw literally dropped.

Speechless, he managed to regain enough perception to look to see how Joey was faring, "That's not for us...is it?"  Clair looks again to the jet, "Whoa..."


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 31, 2003)

*Truth*

_Of the Delta Times?_ Katie thought with growing excitement.  _Can it be?  What would Truth want with me?  I can't believe it!_

*Now to some of your other questions: How have i found you? Don't worry i wasn't easy, it took me a few week after i began to get curious about you. You are good but the hardware you use is simply no match for the technology i have available. And yes that means it is no match for the Primers either. But I'll get to that later.*

_Primers?_  She racked her mind to see if somewhere in there the name would come up and click on some long stored knowledge.

*Will i give your name to the police? Good question, if i wanted i could have MC section at your front door in no time. But i will not. I just want to talk. *

"About what? And why?" she spoke aloud, looking quite confused. "What would truth want with me?"  Staring at the monitor thoughtfully, she waited, letting Truth continue her long explanation.

*Will your tracers find me? Yes in approximately 120 seconds. I will cut the connection before that if you don't stop them, it is your choice.  Why did i contact you? Because you are a mutant like me and i have an offer for you. Any more questions or will you pull back your hounds and take the time for a nice chat now?*

Katie smiled slightly and at the same time found it difficult to rein in her incredible curiousity.  Laughing, with only a simple thought, the words spilled teasingly across the screen.

*Okay, Truth, I'll hold back my IP dogs.  What do you want to chat about?  Have you seen the new Manolo Blahniks?  Very cute!*


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

December.11.2003
Seattle
17:52

Primers is short for "Delta Prime" the goverments own mutant strike team.

*Okay, Truth, I'll hold back my IP dogs. What do you want to chat about? Have you seen the new Manolo Blahniks? Very cute!* 

"Your future. You live in hiding and hope to keep the fact you are a mutant hidden but that won't be possible forever.
It won't be long until someone beside me notices you and begins a chek. And he will arrive at the same result that as I did. 
You are too good, considering what resources you have available.
 The obvious answer is that you are a mutant. 
Delta Prime makes it a habbit to send its best hackers after names like yours.
 It pays of, at the worst they catch a hacker, at the best they get a mutant. 
They like those win/win games.
 Of course you have the option of just stopping your online activities and not use your powers animore. If you realy want to do that it could realy work. 
I don't think you want to do it but maybe i'm wrong. 
Which brings me to your second question, yes i have seen them. Two month ago that is. At my place we get the newest toys long before they hit the market. 
I'm here to offer you a place at a school for mutants there you could continue to use your powers without fearing cops at your door every minute. 
I would continue with other merits but i don't want to sound like some cheap advertisement."


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
22:32

"Th..Thank you." Eris stammered as she came back out of the bathroom with the shirt tied-off to expose her tummy, and the jeans rolled into cuffs at the ankles, and also at the waist to make them small enough for her to wear.  The shoes she left next to the bedm not wanting to wear them till she had to.  Sitting down across from patirot she started wolfing down all the food he had gotten for her, never really seeing what any of it was, she ate it so fast that it looked like she might choke.

When she was finished she leaned up against the bed and sighed contentedly, "John, how can I thank you for everything you've done for me tonight?  You don't even know me at all, so why help me and risk yourself?" she grinned at him mischeviously and launched herself at him, hugging him, "My hero," she says moments before planting a kiss on him.  She roll off of him to his right, ending up  leaning her head against his shoulder.

"Tell mo some more about these friends of yours, why would they want to help me?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 31, 2003)

_December.11.2003
Seattle
17:52_

* I'm here to offer you a place at a school for mutants.  There you could continue to use your powers without fearing cops at your door every minute. *

Katie put the laptop down on the coffee table.  Stretching out her long jean-clad legs, she stared at those worlds thoughtfully, letting their meaning play in her mind.  What would it mean?  Would her parents let her go?

Stretching out her fingers, she could feel the tickling of her other powers...powers nobody else knew about because she never told anyone, barely ever used it unless she was completely and utterly alone.

Someone had left change lying in the table in a huddle.  It didn't take more than just a thought and a tingling of her skin to make the coins twirl in the air and settle down into neat piles.

A school where she could just be herself.  What could go wrong?  Truth would never lie to her...not someone with the name "Truth" who spoke so ferverently about and for people like her.

*Ok I'm interested.  Tell me more.*


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
22:40
"Err, kid your darn strong"
He frees himself from the hug slowly, and smiles a bit. It doesnt look like his face is used to it.
"No wonder seeing how you eat."
He seems a bit uncomfortable with the kiss but says nothing about it. 
"Don't thank me, its bad enoug that kids your age think its neccesary to thank someone just for giving them a chance. Just proves what crap the world has become."
He cheks his cellphone again without even noticing it.
"Luka wants to create a place for young mutants to keep them out of places like that hospital you where in, i'm here to collect a young mutant for her who attracted some attention. Sorry to say i wasn't here to get you out of there, that was just dumb old luck."
He looks at the las fading bruises and his face hardens. You can barely make out his words as he mumbles.
"Had i known what they're doing in there i'd blasted the whole place to bits."


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

December.11.2003
Seattle
17:55
"We are trying to find young mutants and found a school for them here. Here means in Costa Rica. Mutants have the same right as everione else in this country, there is not even a law forcing them to register. And did i mention the weather?=)
We work together with San Graciano college who offer places to sudents from other countries. But that is only half of it, we also have a training facility to learn the use of your powers.
I have already sent a letter this an invitation to visit the San G college to your parents i'll leave it to you if you tell them the rest. Despite appearances i know only as much about you as one can get from datafiles and the use of your creditcard so i can't tell if they even know you are a mutant. If you agree somone will be sent to get you next month, it's not that easy to catch a flight to Costa Rica without getting caught by a pre-flight delta sniffer after all."


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
22:40

Eris didn't notice his uncomfortableness at all, she didn't want to. she settled herself down leaning into the crook of his arm, making herself comfortable.  She was a little hurt that he hadn't come to save her from the hospital, but at least he had helped when he had found her, that was a lot more then most people would have done, a lot more.

"I...I don't think they actually would have done it if my dad hadn't told them to she said softly.  I heard him tell them to beat it out of me."  she says softly, looking like she might start to cry. Wipping her fore-arm across her face she gives hhim a brave sort of smile, "Do you think that this Luka lady will let me go to this school, If she didn't know about me I mean?  Where is the school at, I mean, dad could just say you guys kidnapped me if he ever finds out where I am, and then he'll take me back there, to that place, so I hope its awfully far away."

At Patriots whisper, Eris grins and snuggles up even closer to his side.  "And who's this mutant that you are actually here for?  Is it another girl, or a boy?"


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
22:41
"Your dad eh? Sorry to say that such things don't surprise me animore. Crap. Sure she's going to let you stay there. First of all its not like there is aniwhere else she could sent you and second the place was created for people like you. And yeah its a goob bit away. And Luka will have a word to say if someone tries to snatch away one of her students. I'm here for a boy who..."
So far Patriot was so relaxed that it almost felt like he is some kind of undead but then his cellphone rings and Eris feels him growing tense and he jumps up.
"....who is in deep trouble."
His voice grows a bit deeper, it appears he does that instead of getting louder. He grasps his coat.
"We have to move now, he's in trouble."


----------



## Shalimar (May 31, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
22:41

"Uh, okay" Eris says, feeling somewhat re-assured that this Luka woman wont just send her back to her father.  She plays with her toe-ring as Patriot takes the Cell-call, looking at him quizically when she feels hims tense up.

At, Patriots rushing, she rolls forward in a graceful display of tumbling ending up next to the shoes which she hurriedly tied, they were mens shoes, so they were definitely too big for the teen girl, but surprisingly, not way too big, they wouldn't fly off if she had to run.  Standing, she takes the coat from the bed and slips it over her shoulders.  "Where are we going?" she asks feeling his excitement.  Knowing that there is danger out there in the dark, she allows her eyes to shift to see easily through the dark.


----------



## KitanaVorr (May 31, 2003)

_December.11.2003
Seattle
17:55_

*If you agree somone will be sent to get you next month, it's not that easy to catch a flight to Costa Rica without getting caught by a pre-flight delta sniffer after all.*

Katie folded up her legs against her chest, staring at the screen and instinctively knowing that this would be the most important decision she would ever make in her life.  Truth was right...she couldn't hide forever - and not using her powers, shutting them away was too hard.  It was hard enough hiding the magnetism, she couldn't imagine not communicating with computers for the rest of her life.

But why would they want her?  She was no super power mutant - not like the Alpha's that raged across the world before or even the powerful ones that make the news constantly.  In fact, flexing her fingers, she didn't have any kind of offensive power that she could see...and they could see even less from their vantage point.

*Ok.  I will come.*

But she couldn't stop the feeling of dread curling in her belly.


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
23:06

Michael Curtis Lee had made the long way from Alabama from to New York City after the crap had realy hit the fan. The guys who had suffered from his mutant powers then he touched them had talked and the police had come to take him away. He was on the run ever since, its been over two month till he had seen his home. He is sitting in a small dinner now and spends his last money on a hot meal. Only three other realy tired looking persons are in the restaurant. There is a sudden whining sound from the outside that grows in intensity and suddenly you can see a bright light appearing in the window beside you. A two meters tall robotic figure in black with blue and red marking lands on the burining thrusters in its feet. An MC Section Armagedon suit, the best weaponry armor the country has available. It was designed by a mutant working for delta prime and is intended to give human soldiers the power to take on a mutant. With howling sirens and screaching tires three police cars hold in front of the dinner and the men jump out to support the armored soldier, weapons already drawn.


----------



## Radiant (May 31, 2003)

December.11.2003
Seattle
17:56
"Excellent, you won't regret it. I will leave you an e-mail adress for to send any more questions. Otherwise i will not contact you again before you are here.
And try to keep your head low for the time being.

Good luck"
Nothing more appears and Katie is alone with her thoughts for a while since the others won't be back for at least an hour.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 1, 2003)

Knowing that he  probably couldn't get close enough to do some real damage to the suit,  considering the firepower and range it has, there might be an alternative way out. If that thing's here then the police will be here shortly to seal the place up.  That means the alley is prbably out. So there's only one way to go, and that's down into the sewers.

But could his powers work quickly enough to give him access?

There had to besomething else he was missing.

Excusing himself, he goes into the bathroom. Once there he takes off his gloves, utters a silent prayer to God, kneels down and starts using his power of corrosion to try to make it to the sewers before _that thing out there _ enters the diner.

Still he couldn' but to think what would happen to him if he got caught. Once a mutant was caught and sent off, they never came back.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
23:06
Michael nearly makes it to the bathroom but then the Armagedonsuit opens fire with its shouldermounted minigun and cuts of his way with a hail of bullets. A young man in a suit who sat close to the bathroom is caught in the fire and drops to the ground.

22:55
Patriot hotwires a car in front of the hotel with pracitesed easy pulls over his mask and races of once Eris is inside. He speaks to through the phone while driving.
"Truth, i need some directions and it wouldn't hurt if you can tell me what they've sent either."

23:06
Eris sees a small dinner with three policecars and a firing armored trooper in front of it then Patriot opens his window.
"Can your drive kid? Nevermind just hold the wheel and keep your foot on the gas." He begins to climb out of the window and and launches another lance of fire from his hand towards to the police.

23:07
The fire in the dinner dies down as the Armagedonsuit turns towards the exploding policecar to its right. Micheal sees the thing is hit by a burst of fire and the fueltank explodes a moment later. Both the car and the policemen closest to it vanish in the explosion.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 1, 2003)

Thinks: _Oh boy This place has become a warzone. I wish it didn't have to be that way. What's going on out there?_ 

As the Armageddon suit is distracted, I'll take the chance to grapple with it hoping to take out what is it's weapons or power source, whichever is closer,  assuming that he can tell what the weapons or power supply looks like, using corrosion. 

Thinks: _This is probably a foolish thing to do, but I doubt I can outrun it.  This may be my only chance to get out of here._


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
23:06

Eris grins at John's antics with the car, he was awfully cool for someone her dad's age, no one else she knew could have done it.  She watches as they approach the cops with some trepidation, it wasn't the sanest of things for her to be doing, actually bringing herself to the attention of the cops.

Her face a little white, her hands gripped tightly around the steering wheel.  "No, I was still only 15 when they put me in the hospital."  She had her foot poised over the gas for when Patriot told her to give it gas.  "What the hell is that thing?" she asked looking at the battle-suit, she just couldn't seem to look away as it fired into the dinner.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 1, 2003)

*deleted post*


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
23:07


Two of the policemen shoot at Rot Grub then he appears in the open and he takes a glancing hit on the arm, it hurts but isn't any danger. The minigun on the suits shoulder seems an obvious choice for someone intending to hit a weapon system and you grab hold of it. The metal begins to corrode but so far its not destroyed.
The five remaining cops shoot at the aproaching car but hit nothing. One of them is hit by another firelance from Patriot and flies backwards into the dinner.
"Okay kid, now try out the breaks. There."
The trooper in the suit seems a bit surprised about Rot Grubs action since he can't see his corroding gun and just punches him in the face with servoenhanced strength. (Rot Grub got bruised)


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 1, 2003)

_December.11.2003
Seattle
17:56_

Katie turned off her computer, the satisfying click letting her know that temporarily her closest connection to the internet was cut off.  Yet she could see feel the world around her, feel the machinery - the tiny microcomputers that remained a part of everything in modern day life.  Microwaves, personal laptops, televsions, DVD players, cars, -- she could feel everyone of them, talk to them...

It was nice to never be alone - to always have voices - inhuman voices playing in your head.  Yet unsettling at times, especially when she tried to explain to her parents this world.  It was a world they could never quite understand and she didn't understand either.  She knew that she shouldn't let anyone know that she was a mutant, that there were bad people out there who would take her away from people who loved her.

And yet , it felt like being so false to herself to hide away like this.  To always hide something that was so deeply a part of her.  To be a caged bird singing a song - perhaps thinking she's free, but caged none-the-less.

The CD player clicked on and Alicia Key's song - Caged Bird - begins to play through the room, leaving her gazing at the fire in thoughtful silence.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
23:07

Gritting her teeth and nodding, Eris slams on the brakes stopping the car up only a few feet short of actually running down the cops.  _This isn't any good, I can't help John if I'm cooped up in the car, _ she thinks angrily.  Thowing a look at him, Eris opens her door and stands behind it for a second tensing her legs.  It was farther then she had ever done it, but she wouldn't let him down.  Her eyes glowling like a cat only emphasized the feline nature of her leap.  She struck out with her fist at the cop as she was coming down behind him, aiming at his neck.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 1, 2003)

I'll switch to the suit in general, using my feat "Rapid strike" to attack the suit twice, using my power of corrosion each time.  

"Yikes! Let's just see how much your suit can take shall we?"

_And maybe, just maybe, I can hold out until some sort of help arrives._


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
23:07
Eris hits the breaks and manages to get the car standing-somehow-it slides towards the burning wreckage of the first police car and screeches to a halt. Partiot lets go of the car the moment it slows and is thrown forward towards the policemen. His right fist lights up and draws a line of fire behind it before he crashes into the first officer. The man flies back into another car with enough force to crash its windshield. Eris leaps out of the door now the there is space to do so and lands behind a very surprised policemen. He takes a shot at her while she is still in the air but she turns to the side and he misses. She hits his neck from behind and he drops to the ground without anohter sound.
The remaining three officers shoot at Patriot and one even hits him in the shoulder while he rolls to a stand after his attack but he just shrugs it of.
Rot Grub tries to get a good hold of the suit again and touches the helmet. The trooper tries to hit him again but his fist stops in middair as the servos chease working. The whole suit has rusted to a wreck after just two touches from Micheael.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 1, 2003)

December.2003-Jannuary.2004
Boston
Kathy returns from her vacation three days later and the next few weeks go by without much trouble. It seems that nothing interesting ever happens while you are waiting for something. Truth does not contact you again but a few days after her message the invitation to the San Graciano college come in. They offer a job at their normal college and the local university as assistent to a Dr. Luka Garcia. Strange enough the permision to leave the country comes in suspicously easy and all is set in record time.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 1, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
23:07

Eris gives a small smirk of satisfaction as the cop falls soundlessly, its not because she likes to hurt people, but it was satisfying after being a punching bag for so long.  Stepping over the unconsciuos cop, the girl kicks out at one of the three remaining cops, putting the momentum behind her movement to use in a roundhouse aimed at the back of his head, followed in rapid succession by a punch intended for the closer of the other two cops, she was more interested in stopping them from hurting Patriot, so the pair of blows was a little rushed, but there wasn't much alternative.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 1, 2003)

*Chamber, between here and there.*

After the plane takes off Jonothan tries his best to settle into a comfortable possition and get some sleep. Even if his companion thinks there won't be trouble, you never know. Jonothan figures he might as well be rested just in case.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 1, 2003)

_Note to self: controls possibly in the helmet so helmet is weak point in armor. Remember that for next time if there is a next time. _ 

Looks at the guy in the suit suit taken aback a bit to see his handiwork, then takes off at full sprint for the closest exit, putting the suit between him and the cops using it for cover, zig-zagging to make himself a harder target to hit.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 1, 2003)

_December.2003-January.2004
Boston_

Katie does some digging to find out more about this "Dr. Luka Garcia"...mostly because no one (other than her parents)  could understand why she would leave Boston and one of the most prestigious universities in the world to head off to  Costa Rica and work at, of all things...a _college_...instead of becoming a full university professor at Harvard.

What could she say?  That she was going to learn more about her own self, to be herself...to find out about the powers that no one knew about other than her parents?  Of course not, but then her explanation sounded weak to the others.  To them she was committing academic suicide.

To spend time having fun in the sun, to enjoy life, learn how to surf, and get paid while doing it...that was her explanation.  Though until she knew more about what Dr. Garcia did, she wouldn't know how to explain her keen interest in working with this person.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2003)

December.2003-January.2004
Boston
Kathi finds a biography of Dr.Garcia easy enough. She is a widely known expert in physics and biology. There is a lot of info about her prior work and education but after some doublecheks you realize it is all a fake. It takes a lot of work since someone did an excellent job then this past was created and all the obvious data matches but as soon as you dig to deeper things like photos from later class meetings or try to find if the women had actually rented a flat in the cities she worked in you see through the deception. 
The only hard facts that remain is that obviously the women appeared on Isla Verde in Costa Rica (both the name of the town and the island it is located on) a little over a year ago and began work at the local university. In that time she published a book about the biology and physics of the delta factor which is rapidly becoming the most respected work in that field so far. Appearently she also owns a lot of real estate in the town and is building a support institute for gifted students called Heaven that will work closely with the San Graciano college and the university. There is something about a big inheritance to pay it all but like the rest of the biography it’s obviously a fake. To Kathi it's clear that over a year ago neither Dr.Garcia nor her resources existed.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
23:07
Eris kick misses but her strike hits the other cop right in the cuts and he falls to his knees. The one farthest from her is hit by another of Patriots flamelances and falls to the ground two yards from there he stood. Patriot calls after Rot Grub and sounds more than a bit annoyed.
"Hey boy, we're here to help you and we realy need to get in that car before more A-Suits arrive."
The last standing policemen who had dodged Eris kick takes a quick step back and then turns to run.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
23:07

"Do what the man says, I really don't want to get caught for hitting a cop, not to mention the whole Delta thing." She calls over her shoulder as she does a forward sommersault over the car, ending up by the door she had exited less then half a minute ago.  She gestures Rot Grub towards th car impatiently with an impudent little grin, "I wont bite, well, not unless you want me to."  she says winking at him, trying to ease his fears, _lord knows I would be scared in his position, come to think of it, I am in his position,_ she thought as she climbed back into the passenger seat the door slamming shut behind her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 2, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *For a while, Clair was silent, letting the bus driver rattle on as he listened to his music, about to respond to the driver though, Clair saw the jet, and his jaw literally dropped.
> 
> Speechless, he managed to regain enough perception to look to see how Joey was faring, "That's not for us...is it?"  Clair looks again to the jet, "Whoa..." *




Joey looks maybe it is, "Looks pretty cool to me..." he says with a soft grin.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 2, 2003)

With some reluctance, because he really has no idea who these people are, her gets in in a hurry.

He also puts his gloves back on.

"Thanks, and I don't mean any disrespect, but who are you?"

Takes a look at Eris and thinks, 

_Wow, she's absolutely gorg- hold on a minute. You know you've got to be more careful than that. You can't let anybody touch you, or else they'd probably wind up dead._ 

"And, where are we going? You'll forgive me if I don't shake hands. I can't stand touching people. Or being touched."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
23:07

"Well, I'm Eris, and this is Patriot.  I'm a mutant too, so you really don't have to be afraid of me, I really don't want you to be either, so lets just agree to be friends." the girl said trying to reassure him, though she was sure she would be panicing herself if Patriot wasn't here.

"Well Patriot knows where we are going, but from what I understand, he's taking us to a school, one where we can be just as safe from the government as normal people."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 2, 2003)

"I hope so. But first we've got to get past the cops and those suits. No doubt all of them are looking for us."

"Friends? Sure. Why not."

Taking a deep breath he puts his hands on his cross that lies underneath his shirt out of view of others. For the last few months it was his sole source of comfort. Now, it is a matter of cautious optimism to what the short term future brings his way.

And further down the road... who knows what lies there.

However, one must never dwell on the future at the expense of the moment, especially when there's a problem to deal with. The immediate problem of getting through the police.

A mystery school though was not forseen by his father. His father wanted him to follow in his footseps, to run the church that had been in their family for two generation. That was not to be.

While on the road he wrote to father whenever he could to let him know he was all right. A postcard here and there.  Not enough to to let him know where he was, just enough to let him know he was all right. 

He could just hear his father's voice guiding him along this new path.  "It's not the path I would have you travel on son, but it's what He has in store for you so I can only be your guide. Perhaps our family has done more than enough here and it's time to travel onward, and make of it what you will by God's good graces."

_I miss you dad. I don't understand what's happening yet, but someday the answers will come._


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
23:08
Patriot hits the gas and heads out of the city. He drives fast but not fast enough to attract attention while they are still in the city.
"Your Michael Lee right?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2003)

January.12.2004
Los Angeles/California
11:34
the driver waits with the doors opened and mumbles something like "this can't be right."
Once (if) you enter the plane you see a compartment that is big enough for about ten people but there are only four seats on the sides, facing each other. There are also a lot of advanced looking controls, parachutes hanging from the ceiling and other stuff like that. Apart from the stairs leading in there is another door in the front, leading to the cockpit. The door block the view to the front but is not completly closed. A pleasant computermudulated voice sounds from the speakers.
"Welcome on the flight to Costa Rica, please take a seat."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 2, 2003)

"Yes sir."

"So Eris,' takes a breath,  "if you don't mind me asking, what are your powers?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
23:08

Eris smiles at Michael encouragingly as he engages her in conversation, she really was a social girl at heart, and although he was a great guy, Patriot just didn't talk enough to suit her.  "Well I am really nimble, much more then most humans anyway, and I heal very, very quickly, only an hour or two ago I had 4 broken bones."  she said tracing a line along her wrist where it had been broken, she held it out for his inspection, smelling clean and fresh and faintly of Ivory soap.  She turned around so that she could fully face him while they were talking, kneeling in her seat, with her chin on the headrest, letting her hands hang over the back of the seat.

"My senses are very good too, I can see perfectly in the dark, and I can leap like a cat can, you know, like when the want to jump up on top of something that they aren't suppoused to."  she says grinning mischeviously,  "I geuss you could say I'm like a big pussy cat.  I can pretty much do anything they can."  She purpousely left out all mention of her pheromones, they were cat like too, well when female cats where in heat anyway, but they sometimes made people distrust her, and she didn't really want to be seen like that by anyone at the place Patriot was taking them.  She had only told him because she wanted him to like her, and be comfortable around her, not tohave to worry about things that weren't his fault.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 2, 2003)

"You weren't bitten by a radioactive cat were you?"  grins a bit to let her know that he was kidding with that remark. 

"Four broken bones? How'd that happen? Did one of those suits get a hold of you? The last one nearly tore my head off when it hit me."

He's still nervous, but it has nothing to do with her. In his mind's eyes he can still see the damage he did to that suit.  With even greater apprehension, it draws him back to the boys that were put in the hospital thanks to his abilities.  He does like her, quite a lot actually, but right now there's a lot that's happened to be preoccupied with.

"Oh no. My guitar is still at that diner!"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2003)

January.11.2004
New York City
23:15
Patriot brings them further out of the city.
"Be happy you didn't leave any of your bodyparts in that dinner."

23:50
After a short ride the car stops and a small airport for private planes. The street is a deadend and goes right over into the landing field. Patriot stops and begins to open the fence sepparating them after he blasted the lock of the fence gate.
"Ok kids, how about giving me a hand, out ride needs a little more track than that field has to offer." He leaves the car on one side of the street with all lights on brightly.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 2, 2003)

"Yes sir. It's the least I can do."

Starts helping the Patriot with oncoming chore at hand.

"If you're not going to use the lights to help you see in the dark, you might want to turn those lights out sir. Both of us can see quite well in the dark."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2003)

January.11.2004
A small airport near New York City
23:52
Patiot just grunts while he heaves the gate open.
"Oh please, don't act if your on a catholic school or something."
Then it is open he walks to the opposide side of the street from the car and takes out his cellphone again.
"Oh yeah and concerning the lights.."
He speaks without typing a number first.
"Truth, how far are we?"
In a flash all the lights on the side of the landing field brighten up, bathing the area into a bright red gleam.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2003)

January.11.2004
American airspace
23:53
Chamber wakes up then the plane begins to decent. The pilot grins to him and he sees a brightly lit landing field in the darkness below him. 
"Welcome to America Mr.Starmore let's hope it will be a short visit."

On the ground:
Eris and Michael see a small private plane in decent, it lands without problems and comes to a stand about fifty meters from you. Patriot start jogging towards it while it still rolls out. Once it stands still the sidehatch opens and a ropeladder is thrown out.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 2, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *January.12.2004
> Los Angeles/California
> 11:34
> the driver waits with the doors opened and mumbles something like "this can't be right."
> ...




Joey looks around, tips his shades some, and then takes a seat, "Pretty weird plane, is this a charter?" he just relaxes, not really worrying about anything.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 2, 2003)

"I think that's our ride."

Jogs to meet up with the plane but waits for Eris to catch up with him when he gets there.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 2, 2003)

Claire starts to get nervous a bit, wondering if this is the right plane, but takes a cue from Joey and sits down, relaxing.  "Well, at least if this isn't ours we might as well enjoy it while it lasts."

Claire looks around his seat and buckles himself in, albeit clumsily, "Just in case."  With that, he puts on his headphones again, and listens on, basically just waiting for someone to kick them out of the plane.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2003)

January.12.2004
Los Angeles/California
11:35
The stairs fold in immediatly after Clair and Joey sat down and with a soft hum from the engines the plane starts rolling towards the landingfield. Apart from the very silent engines and a few beeping and clicking sounds from the cockpit there is virtualy no noise in the jet. The voice speaks again.
"I would highly recomend the use of seatbelts during the start."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2003)

January.11.2004
American airspace
23:53
"Nope, no radioactive cat, but I did have a kitten once."  she says in answer to the joke, at the question about her broken bones however, she falls silent and has a haunted look about her face.

Eris helps Patriot clear the runway without comment, her senses straining to see, hear, and smell anything that wasn't Mike, Patriot or herself.  Before the others noticed its sound she called out that she thought their ride was here.  Relaxing slightly at the the thought that the may actually make it out of the country, she lets Michael have a headstart towards the plane, although with her enhancements she does easily beat him there.

Eschewing the ladder she leaps, turning it into a forward sommersault to get in before the others.  Her eye's shifting Cat-like, she looks around the inside of the plane curiously, _well curiosity won't kill this cat,_ she thinks impishly as she waits for Patriot to finish climbing the ladder.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2003)

January.11.2004
A small airport near New York City
23:53
Chamber suddenly has Eris standing right behind him while Rot Grub and Patriot climb on board. The blue haired pilot turns around.
"So you old wreck did you manage..."
She smiles then she sees Eris.
"Sorry, thought it's someone else. Who are you, I only have two guys on my list of pick ups here."
Despite her friendly tone you notice she is going tense and her hand fingers for something under her seat.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2003)

January.11.2004
A small airport near New York City
23:53

Eris smiles reassuringly at the female pilot, not exactly knowing what the woman is reaching for, she'd rather not find out the hard way.  You never know when you could find a hole in her regenerative powers big enough to die through, and it only takes one time.

"I'm Eris." she said, faltering just a bit.  "I...uh, Patriot said I could come, when he saved me.  Thats ok isn't it?"  she asked, her uncertainty heightening her pheromones just a bit.  "He said we were going to a school or something."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 2, 2003)

*Chamber*

Jonothan jumps in his seat when Eris, leaps into the plane, and his "voice" echos in your heads, Bloody hell! Can't you use the steps like everyone else, gel?  

He turns to face the new passgers and you see the lower half of his face is wrapped tightly in leather straps. Nothing below his nose is left bear.


Well, anyway. I'm Jonothan Starsmore, formarly of london. I guess we may as well get to know each others names at least.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2003)

January.11.2004
A small airport near New York City
23:54
Rot Grub and Patriot climb into the plance and he closes the door behind him.
"The girl is allright Jenny." He leans back against all the trunks.
"Nothing like a cramped flight to relax."
Jenny smiles again towards Eris and this time it looks real.
"Sorry you can't be cautious enough."
She begins to prepare to start again.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2003)

January.11.2004
A small airport near New York City
23:54

Now that it appears that everything is all right with the plane, she perches on an empty crate, in a feline crouch.  She looks at Jonothan curiously, trying to puzzle out the meaning behind all the leather straps.  She takes off the grey jacket now that she's out of the rain, leaving only the t-shirt which she had tied up to show off her flat stomach.

"How... how did you do that? Know I was a girl, and make your voice so clear, even through all of those little straps?" she asks curiously.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 2, 2003)

*Chamber*

Telepathy. You might say i had a bit of a misshap, when my power manifested. 

Jonothan looks away out the window. I guess you could say i'm a mute, but that's a bit of a bloody understatement.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2003)

January.11.2004
A small caffee at the airport in Boston
11:30
Kathi waits at one of the tables, in the one message from Truth she received in the whole time it said that someone will meet her here at 11:30. Helen Nguyen waits with her daughter and continues to change between looking worriedly at her and asking "darling do you realy want to do this. Your father and I understand it of course but we will miss you terribly.".
At that moment a man approaches the table. They say no man is an island but obvioulsy those people have not seen that guy. He is nearly two meters tall with broad shoulders and very obvious muscles under his elegant black clothes. His neck looks more like a tree stump and his face appears to have been hammered against a wall a few dozen times. Despite that he still manages to exclude and aura of friendliness and smiles pleasantly. His voice sounds like cracking stones and he speaks in broken english.
"Good day, my name is Gert Kleinmaurer i am here to meet wis Katie Nguyen. May i asume dat it is se fine young lady i am seeing here."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2003)

"Can you... like... hear our thoughts and everything?" she asks slightly nervously, trying hard to stop thinking about Patriot, and her feelings about him.  She stole a quick glance at him out of the corner of her eye, her cheeks going slightly pink.  It seemed the harder you try to not think of something the more you thought of it.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 2, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Can you... like... hear our thoughts and everything?" she asks slightly nervously, trying hard to stop thinking about Patriot, and her feelings about him.  She stole a quick glance at him out of the corner of her eye, her cheeks going slightly pink.  It seemed the harder you try to not think of something the more you thought of it. *




Patriot just leans on the crates with his mask on, his eyes on the track as the plane slowly lifts of. He keeps his usual silence and the women he called Jenny concentrates on flying, leaving the three mutants with plenty of time to talk.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 2, 2003)

*Chamber*

Don't get yerself in a tissy. I can only project into yer heads. Yer secrets are safe from me, gel.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 2, 2003)

"Well thats good," replies Erise feeling instantly relieved, she didn't care if Patriot knew, it sounded like he felt kinda the same, a little, maybe.  But for a total stranger to know she had a crush on him would be very embarressing.

"What exactly does Gel mean, I think it means girl right?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 3, 2003)

*Chamber*

yeh, gel would be english for G-I-R-L.  then you hear a short chuckle roll through your heads.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 3, 2003)

"Eris, I'm sorry. I didn't mean to bring up bad memories."

Looks around at the people on the plane, wondering just what kind of people he's gotten involved with. 

"Ummmm... hello."

He looks around some more for a chair that he could sit in to make sure he wouldn't be too close to anyone to avoid any unwarranted accidents.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *yeh, gel would be english for G-I-R-L.  then you hear a short chuckle roll through your heads. *




Jenny mumbles a short"i think the brits have been living on that small island too long"


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *yeh, gel would be english for G-I-R-L.  then you hear a short chuckle roll through your heads. *




Thinking to himself;

_And here we have a Monty Python reject. Nice._


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 3, 2003)

> Jenny mumbles a short"i think the brits have been living on that small island too long"




"Aww, don't be too harsh, I think its kinda cute."  Eris said, winking at Jono. She gives him an appraising once-over, starting and ending with his face.  it wasn't so bad to look at, kinda cute in that bad boy sort of way, whatt she could see of it, though the leather really helped out there.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 3, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Aww, don't be too harsh, I think its kinda cute."  Eris said, winking at Jono. She gives him an appraising once-over, starting and ending with his face.  it wasn't so bad to look at, kinda cute in that bad boy sort of way, whatt she could see of it, though the leather really helped out there. *




She smiles a bit.
"Oh my you Americans are just as crazy, i miss Sidney."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

January.11.2004
Boston Airport, Small Cafe
11:30


_Gert Kleinmaurer_.

Katie looked up from where she had been fiddling with her MP3 player.  The headphones resting over her ears, she could barely make out what the man was saying until she moved it away.  Strains of Te dejo Madrid echo from headphones as she pushed them aside to hear him.

"I'm Katie," she says glancing at the man curiously, returning his warm smile with a friendly one of her own.  "Gert Kleinmaurer...are you from Germany?"

The things that she had learned about this Dr. Lucas Garcia had been troubling, but not unexpected.  It was only smart to cover your tracks if you didn't want to get tracked down.  And if this Garcia was also a mutant, not that surprising indeed.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 3, 2003)

January.11.2004
Boston Airport, Small Cafe
11:31

The man nods friendly to Katies mother and offers his hand. 
"So you are Miss Helen Nguyen then? It is a pleasure meeting you."
She shakes his hand asking.
"So are you working for the institute Kathi is going to?"
Again the man nods and pulls back another chair.
"Yes, i do. Do you mind if I take a seat?"
After exchanging a few more pleasantries with her mom Gert addresses Katie.
"You are right Katie i was born sere. Let me take a look at you. A bit skrawnie but we will take kare of sat ja? I sink you will do fine."
Jackson Feyborne apears in the doorway, fashionably late.
Gert takes a look at his watch and doesn't look happy at all. 
"It appears sat Jackson does not value punktuality enough."
He stands up again then Jack reaches the table.
"Good day Mr. Feyborne, i sincerly hope sat you intend to follow a better timeplanning once  we are in de institute."
Jacks father shows his best Jack-Nicholson smile.
"Looks like you will have fun there Jack."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 3, 2003)

_You know how I feel about this dad. I don't like being forced into something with economic sanctions any more than you would._ 'telegraphs' the young Feyborne to his old man.

The look on his face is telling of his opinion of the situation. In as neutral a voice he can manage, Jack adresses the big German: "Hello Herr Kleinmauer. I'm sorry I'm late, my father and I had to sort some things out before we came here." _Best not tell him I threw a fit over all this._

"Where should dad's bodyguards take my luggage?"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

January.11.2004
Boston Airport, Small Cafe
11:31

Looking somewhere between 15 and 17, the young woman sitting at the table glanced up at the newcomer.  There's something delicate about her with a touch of the exotic to her almondine eyes and soft features.  Her dark eyes gaze curiously at the Jack from behind thick black lashes.

_Must be another student.  I wonder what his powers are?_

Standing up, the young woman extends her hand toward him.  He could see that she was clad comfortably in antiqued jeans that hung low on her hips and a simple shrunken pink cashmere sweater that hugged her lithe athletic frame closely.  Next to her bags he could see a very nice skateboard.

"Hi!" she greets him with a warm rather cheerful smile.  "I'm Katie Nguyen."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 3, 2003)

The young man of Katie's age lowers his sunglasses to get a better look at her. After a few moments, he answers:

"Hi, I'm Jackson Feyborne, but everyone calls me Jack. And to answer your question, I'm a Telepath."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

January.11.2004
Boston Airport, Small Cafe
11:31

Not missing a beat, Katie arches one dark eyebrow.  "Well, that's all and good and dandy, but how about reading my non-mental signals and shaking my hand for starters?"  She grins at him with a wink of the mischievous while she waved her yet as un-shaken hand between them.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 3, 2003)

_It's really nice to meet someone as lovely as yourself_ projects Jack as he accepts the out-stretched hand, as his father rolls his eyes.

As he shakes firmly, he asks:
"Well, now that we're past the introductions, can we get going? If I'm late, and considering our, er, 'volatile cargo', it doesn't appeal to me to wait for Riot Control to get here..."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 3, 2003)

Michael gets lost in his own MP3 player, listening to some Hank Williams jr, "".A Country Boy Can Survive

_Hmmmm.... maybe this should be my theme song._

It's always rough trying to adjust to a new place and people, and esepcially under the circumstances in which he was brought here.... well he could use some distraction right about now. It would be better if there was a gym. 

Yes, it would be much better if there was a gym for him to take out his frustrations in. As it looked now he'd probably be using it more frequently for the times he'll no doubt put his foot in his mouth, as he just had done with Eris.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

_January.11.2004
Boston Airport, Small Cafe
11:31_

As he touches her hand, Katie also grips his fingers firmly but gently.  Immediately Jack can feel his entire body start to tingle, every little hair tickling along his skin.  His body felt very drawn to her.

"Nice to meet you, too."

As soon as she released his hand, he felt the feeling vanish slowly, ebbing away like a lost memory.

Katie bent down and picked up her beloved skateboard in one hand, her bookbag complete with her favorite laptop in the other.  "I'm ready to go, if everyone else is.  We meeting anyone else here?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 3, 2003)

January.11.2004
Boston Airport
12:05
Jack and Katie where left alone for a few minutes while Mr Kleinmaurer answered the last few questions of their parents. In the end they manage to get to the chekpoints though and the plane is waiting. Both young mutants receive a small pill from Gert and he tells them to swallow it down with some water. In his words"To hide you from hounds"


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 3, 2003)

Jack remains sceptical, but takes the pill anyway. _Do you think this means I've gotta stop doing this?_


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 3, 2003)

January.11.2004
Boston Airport, Small Cafe
11:31

Katie made a face as she stared at the pill.  "No liquid form, huh?  Sure thing Morpheus, I'll follow the white rabbit."  

Digging around in her bag, she pulled out a water bottle and swallowed the pill, flushing it generously.  The whole feeling of a pill moving down her throat made her perky nose further scrunch in distaste.

_I can still feel it!  Wah, I hate taking medicine._


----------



## Radiant (Jun 3, 2003)

January.11.2004
Boston Airport
12:10
The three finally sit in the waiting plane. Even though it is first class it is nothing to the private jets Jack is used to. The flight is put on hold for nearly twenty minutes before the doors open again and security enters the plane. There are four guards with body armour and submachine guns who flank a young man. He is wearing red kevlar armour with a white star on its shoulder. The star itself is filled with a blue delta. The sign clearly mark him as a mutant from Delta Prime. Most people cast nervous glances from their seats towards him. The group walks through the whole length of the plane, and the mutants gaze wanders over the seat rows. He stops in front of Jack and Katie for a seemingly endless moment but finally he gives the guards a sign and they all leave. The passengers are deadly silent for a moment but slowly the conversations start again and the captain announces that they are clear to start.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 3, 2003)

"Like I wasn't uncomfortable enough in this seat, one of these government whores need to show up." Whispers Jack, not daring to use his telepathy this time.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 3, 2003)

Isla Verde:
The island of Isla Verde is a sparkling jewel of the Caribbean, just off the eastern coast of Costa Rica. It is formed in the shape of a giant crescent that is only 8 miles across from the top edge to the bottom. The crescent itself is only two miles thick at its widest point, tapering at either end to a sandy tip. The main settlement on the isle is a city of about 100.000 people right in the center of the crescent. The city is focused around the harbour on the inner edge of the crescent, although it stretches all the way across the island to the opposite shore. The island is protected from the ravages of the ocean by a barrier reef nestled under the waves of the place’s eastward side. The whole island is surrounded by beautiful coconut tree lined beaches. 
The harbour is filled with all kinds of ships, from small fisherboats to luxury yachts. There are also some sea planes since the island is not big enough for a proper airport. 
The travelling mutants land on the mainland and reach the isle by ferry. Joey and Clair are landed right on the island itself cause even though the jet they travel with is not capable of vertical takeoffs or landings, it can land just like the sea planes. 

Haven: 
The Haven Institute lies half a mile south to the city directly on the outer edge of the crescent. Its main building looks like a 6 stories high Aztec-style pyramid of glass and steel. To the north side it is still under construction and there are camps, vehicles and working areas of the construction teams scattered around that whole side. There is big sports area to the inland side, complete with two swimming pools, one a straight bath for training and the other a big egg shaped pool right beside the main building. To the seaside there are two boathouses and there are a small yacht and a fast looking motorboat docked there.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 4, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *January.12.2004
> Los Angeles/California
> 11:35
> The stairs fold in immediatly after Clair and Joey sat down and with a soft hum from the engines the plane starts rolling towards the landingfield. Apart from the very silent engines and a few beeping and clicking sounds from the cockpit there is virtualy no noise in the jet. The voice speaks again.
> "I would highly recomend the use of seatbelts during the start." *




Joey straps himself in, and relaxes with a yawn, "Man I could so go for a smoothie, or maybe some tofu, man, I am so feeling the munchies right about now."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 4, 2003)

> Joey straps himself in, and relaxes with a yawn, "Man I could so go for a smoothie, or maybe some tofu, man, I am so feeling the munchies right about now."




Clair nods, "Same here, maybe we can find some stuff when we get to the mainland, although I'm not a big fan of tofu myself."



> The travelling mutants land on the mainland and reach the isle by ferry. Joey and Clair are landed right on the island itself cause even though the jet they travel with is not capable of vertical takeoffs or landings, it can land just like the sea planes.




"Wow, we got here kinda fast," Clair says as he unbuckles himself and grabs his backpack.  He continues after hearing his stomach growl, "So, do you wanna see if we can find that food?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 4, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Clair nods, "Same here, maybe we can find some stuff when we get to the mainland, although I'm not a big fan of tofu myself."
> 
> ...




The jet lands a bit away from the city and drives into the second boathouse of the institute once it is landed. The building hides a very modern hangar on the inside and the plane is pulled out of the water and rested on two metal beams by magenitic grapplers once it is inside. The stairs unfold again.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 4, 2003)

"Don't have to tell me twice." 

Looking at the institute's logo.

 "The Heaven Intitute? Isn't that kind of a corny name? How can parents afford such a place? Do we get some kind of an allowance? What kind of courses are taught here? Does this place have a gym? Or a church? How long has this school been here? Will we be able to contract our parents? Is that an authentic historic pyramid or one made just for the school?" 

And a whole slew of other questions & thoughts rapidly fills his mind. 

_A step pyramid? A step pyramid?  That's rather disconerting somehow.  In South America, the step pyramids built by the Inca and Maya have often been associated with cult activities that often included ritual sacrifice to the deities that they worshipped.  They would kill their rivals in these ceremonies, in an attempt to encourage the rain to keep their valley fresh and fertile._ 

_And eventually the evil spirits they worshipped deserted them like they always do and the people left their cult centers to go back into the forest. Why? No one really knew but perhaps it was a way to get back to God._


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 4, 2003)

*Chamber*

Jono, slings his dufflebag over his sholder as he gets off the plane, and silently makes his way over to the school with the others.

_A little more flashy then i expected, and hot, but at this point anythings better then bloody London._


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 4, 2003)

"Could be worse. We could be in Iraq."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 4, 2003)

Chamber, Eris and Rot Grub get of on the mainland and ship over to the island with Patriot. Jenny says her goodbye at the airport. 

Katie and Jack arrive the same way. 

By the evening everyone has reached the institute, Joey and Clair are already there and have been shown their rooms. (oog: just wait till everyone is shown around.)

The pyramid is entered through an impressive main hall but Mr Kleinmaurer leads everyone into the library for the reception.The buildings interior is rather comfortable, with thick carpets and wooden plated walls. It gives a stark contrast to the gleaming outside. The whole interior is pleasantly temperatured. There are chairs arrayed in a half circle in the library. A rather good looking women in her mid-thirties waits there. She wears a white lab coat over her expensive looking pantsuit and holds a pair of classes in her left hand. She puts them on as the young mutants enter and smiles slightly and speaks in a soft voice.
"I hope you had a pleasant journey. I am Dr. Luka Garcia and it is my pleasure to welcome you all to the Haven Institute. Most of you do already know this but some do not so i will begin with the simple facts. Every one of you is a mutant, just like I am. Many of you might think that is a curse but you are here to learn different. I created this place as a chance for young mutants like you to learn about their powers and live without the fear of being hunted by people who fear them. Some of you are here illegally and some are even directly hunted by the authorities right now.”
She looks to Eris at that.
“Don’t worry about that, the laws of those people do not matter here. If they would I could certainly not talk to you now. The American government would have brought me to new Alcatraz the moment they got the chance. After all I am the one they think to be Truth.”
She sits down and continues. 
“But here we all are just normal people. Costa Rica has a high population of mutants. Many are refugees from other countries. You will be attending the San Graciano-college in the city, over one quarter of the students there are mutants. But you are not here to flee from your homes to live in another country. At least not all of you I assume. You will learn control of your powers here at the institute so that once you are finished here you can choose your own path, be it to return home and simply continue to hide your power or try to fight for your own freedom. In the end this is just about giving you a chance to learn who you are. You will be the first students here but I certainly hope you will not be the last.”
She stands up again.
“Now, Senior Kleinmaurer will show you your rooms. Take your time and pick a roommate for now. Dinner will be ready in one hour and I hope you will get to know each other there. Take your time to get fresh and drop your luggage till then, you can still decide about changing roommates after dinner. We will give you a tour of the facility afterward. If you get lost or have any other questions concerning the building and your rooms just hit one of the phones in each room and floor and you will reach Truth, she will help you out. If you have any other questions you can ask me anytime.”


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 4, 2003)

Jack turns his head to Katie at the mention of roommates and asks psionically _You mind bunkin' with a guy?_ as a smirk appears on his face....


----------



## Radiant (Jun 4, 2003)

Dr Garcia stays behind in the library in case anione wants to talk to her. Mr Kleinmaurer leads you upstairs to the the third floor, there the living quarters are. The rooms for the boys are on the right of the stairs while the girls go to the left. There is also a big kitchen and dining area on the floor.

The rooms. Each room is about 30 squaemeters, with two comfortable beds, and all neccesary other furniture. Each room also has a small bathroom with a shower connected to it and its own blacony.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 4, 2003)

_Joeys is a mutant too?  I should have thought of that earlier when no one was on the plane..._  Clair thinks, and turns to Joey, scratching the back of his head as he does so. "Yeah, I suppose I left the whole 'being a mutant' part out when I met you.  Sorry."

Turning back again, "So, is anyone up for bunking with me?"  Inside he doesn't expect anyone to take up his offer, but he remains hopeful anyways.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 4, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Jack turns his head to Katie at the mention of roommates and asks psionically You mind bunkin' with a guy? as a smirk appears on his face.... *




Katie grins at him, her cheeks flushing a hint of pink against the creamy golden skin.  "Why? You planning on sex change?" she whispers back to him, giving him a little poke in the arm.  "Cuz I don't think they're doing the co-ed thing..."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 4, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Katie grins at him, her cheeks flushing a hint of pink against the creamy golden skin.  "Why? You planning on sex change?" she whispers back to him, giving him a little poke in the arm.  "Cuz I don't think they're doing the co-ed thing..." *






			
				Radiant said:
			
		

> *Mr Kleinmaurer leads you upstairs to the the third floor, there the living quarters are. The rooms for the boys are on the right of the stairs while the girls go to the left.  *




"Aw, c'mon, this isn't the Victorian age!!"


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 4, 2003)

After rolling her eyes at Jack's remark and stifling a chuckle, Katie glanced over at the only other girl in the new group, a girl named Eris.  She was really quite pretty with something almost really...well...animal magnetism was the best way to describe it.  Her clothes though didn't look like they fit her at all.

Lugging her bags and skateboard over to Eris, Katie managed to balance some of that and stick out her hand.  "Hi!  I'm Katie Nguyen from Boston, but as you can tell from my lack of an accent, I'm not really from there.  From a simple process of elimination, I'd say I'm pretty safe in saying that we're going to be roomies."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 4, 2003)

As Jack turns his attention from Katie to Eris, he starts to 'pick up' on her signals.

The *WOW!!* that resonates through his head as he steps towards her, can be heard in the minds of nearly everyone in the building.

"Uh... Hi. I.. I'm Ja-Jack."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 5, 2003)

"Can we get in touch with our parents?"

_I have no doubt dad's pretty worried about me right now._

Somehow the look on Jack's face toward Eris only serves to make Michael jealous and uncertain, , but he only lets it go. He knows he must not let anything come of what he's feeling or else she might end up like those boys that are in the hospital because of him.

_And besides, she's still pretty pissed at me. She hasn't said a word to me at all since the car. What a really great day this has been.

Ah well, you know what that song says. That heartaches are healed by the sea.

Hm. Maybe I'll take up sailing._

Turns to Katie.

"Do you need help with that luggage?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 5, 2003)

Startled by the voice, Clair takes another look around the room and notices Katie and Eris, thinking to himself, _I thought this was s'posed to be some superhero school, not a supermodel one, am I even in the right building?  Still, I don't know what Jack sees in Eris, she's only slightly more pretty than Katie..._

Clair just now notices that he's been keeping his shield up, which probably started when Dr. Garcia spoke with them and admitted that they were all mutants.  He decides to keep it up, after all, one can never be too careful.

He waits, still hoping that some one will take him up on his offer.

OOC-Clair's shield filters the air (Immunity-Suffocation), so for the moment at least he's unaffected by Eris' charismatic pheremones.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2003)

Eris laughs lightly at Jack's comment about the victorian age, _He's kinda cute, not as cute as patriot though,_ she thought to herself, the hero-worship adding more to Patriot then was actually there, and for a moment her thoughts dwelt on her fantasy of Patriot.

When the slim Asian girl approached her with her arm out, Eris flashes her her most charming smile as it appears they will in fact be room-mates, _though other arrangements could probably be much more fun,_ she thinks to herself, basking in the usual reactionss from the boys around her, she wouldn't admit it to anyone, but that was probably her favorite power, it just made her the center of attention so often.

Taking Katie's hand she shook it lightly, "I'm Eris." she said tying the grey rain-coat around her hips, emphasizing their slightness,  "I geuss we are gonna be roomies, though, I think it could be fun to try other arrangements."  She pauses what she is doing as someone projects the word WOW! into her head, _I geuss he's a telepath,_ she thinks then her eyes widen slightly, and  a slightly pink tinge appears on her cheeks,_ I... I hope he didn't see what I was just thinking about Patriot, that'd be really embarressing for a total stranger to know._

"Hi Jack,"  she says, giving him a mischevious smile that just screams possibilities, if he did what she wanted, _At least he just thought it, and didn't try what those guys int he club did._


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 5, 2003)

_Whoa_  Katie had to shake her head a bit after that telepathic blast from Jack along with any other rather risque emotion he wanted to project with it.   _I guess we know who the popular one will be in our little social group.  I wonder what her powers are._

"Well, hey, if you want to room with one of the guys, I'm not going to stop you," the young woman answers with a laugh as she juggles her stuff.  "Clair wants a roomie."  She winks over at the guy standing there waiting for an answer.  "I don't think he'd mind either."

When Michael offers to help her, Katie gives him quite a grateful look.  "Thank you!  You're a gentleman through and through."  Handing him a couple of large duffle bags, that freed her to carry her computer bag, bookbag, and her skateboard.

"Okay time to settle into this place and find a slot for all my stuff!"  Noticing Eris lack of luggage, Katie interjects.  "If you want to borrow any of my stuff, feel free, Eris!  I think we're the same size."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 5, 2003)

Takes up the duffle bags. 

"Sure. Don't worry about it. I'm Michael."

Then notices the dried blood on his sleeve from where that cop shot him at that diner as he does so.

_I'll have to get that cleaned later, when I can get more clothes._


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 5, 2003)

"Hello Eris, it's great to - whoops!" says Jack, as his smooth operation is interrupted by an unexpected flow of ectoplasm from his hands....

"Oh my." said Jack, his face turning red rapidly. "That's never happened to me before. I guess I'm a little nervous being here." 

_Aw Crap,_ he tought, still incapable of repressing his telepathic ability _now you've made a complete ass of yourself!!_

He stands there, shell-shocked, with shoes covered in slime.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2003)

"Naw, I geuss its you and me then, roomie."  Eris said laughing, she gave Katie a quick hug, to cover a discreet sniff, trying to familiarize herself with the other girl's scent, useful if they were going to live together in close proximity.



> "Okay time to settle into this place and find a slot for all my stuff!" Noticing Eris lack of luggage, Katie interjects. "If you want to borrow any of my stuff, feel free, Eris! I think we're the same size."




Eris looked the other girl up and down and decided she was right, they were about the same size.  She gave Katie a grateful smile, "Thank you, thats so very kind of you, I don't have any clothes or anything of my own, but if I ever do, your more then welcome to share."  she says happily at making a friend, she hadn't really had one, or even an acquiantace to talk to in so long.  _Hopefully they'll let me get some clothes of my own soon though, I don't want to have to be borrowing another girl's panties for my entire stay here, or her Bra's I don't think were exactly the same size._

Her thoughts are interuppted when Jack reaches out to take her hand. She reaches out for it, when suddenly some kind of fluid shoots out of his hand, she pulls her own back in time to avoid it.  "Aww, honey, its ok," she says trying to make him feel better, she thought it was funny as hell, if a little icky, but she was used to this kind of attention, and she wanted to let the boy down easy or he might hurt himself in an accident.  She leaned in to him and began whispering in his ear so not everyone could hear it, the poor boy was embarressed enough, though from how he was dressed, it was probably good for him to be embarressed, she had met other guys like him, or who at least dressed like him.  "Your projecting your thoughts Jack," she whispers, thinking he maybe isn't aware of it.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 5, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"You're projecting your thoughts Jack," she whispers, thinking he maybe isn't aware of it. *




_*OH MY GOD!!*_ sounds the mental equivalent of a scream of horror....

As the totally befuddled Jack run off to part unknown, you can faintly make out a whispery voice in the back of your heads _Mustn't think about sex! Gotta get my mind outta the gutter! Oh no! _


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 5, 2003)

*What was that about?"

He asks, while looking around, a bit more confused than anything else. 

_Hey, it's allright guy. Calm down. It's okay._ 

Thinking quickly to provide some sort of distraction, asks:

"Er, maybe the instructors should show us our rooms before anything else happens or our we allowed to choose our own rooms?"

"And uh, will we get a clothing allowance? I need to get some new clothes. The ones I'm wearing are the only clothes I have."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2003)

"Me too, the only clothes I have is this shirt, these pants, and this pair of shoes, and thats it, literally, and they so aren't my size."  she says indicating the bagginess.  "I so need a shopping day, its a mental health thing."  she says winking at Katie, thinking t hat the other girl at least would understand she wasn't joking.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 5, 2003)

Katie smells like fresh morning air mixed with flowers.  There's a hint of a light clean scent about her, breezy and sweet like the rest of her.

When Eris released her, Katie nodded to Michael.  "Nice to meet you!  I'm Katie."  Noticing the blood on his sleeve, a look of concern crossed her delicate features.  "Are you alright?  What happened?"

Though most of that reaction got interrupted with Jack's sudden ectoplasmic ejaculation and then she winced as his scream reverbated in her head.  A pang of sympathy echoed after Jack as she watched him run away in embarrassment.  He had seemed so cocky and sure just a few minutes ago.

"Who was it that said 'it ain't love until it comes back to bite you in the ass'," the young woman remarked with a sympathetic look before heading off to her room to deposit her stuff.  "Some philosopher named 'Hanh' I think."

"Well I'm picking my room and then heading out to find a great place to break in my board."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 5, 2003)

Mr Kleinmaurer is already on his way to the door to show you the rooms. Dr Garcia can't help an amused smile creeping over her face after all the comotion.
"Of course you can contact your parents Michael. There is a phone in each of your rooms and we will see that we go shopping with you and Eris right after dinner."
Then you reach your rooms you see that she underestimated a bit. I fact each room has a terminal that includes the most top of the line pc's available right now, complete with permanent conncetion to the internet. The phones are just an extra function of the things.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 5, 2003)

Katie stares at all the PC's with the terminals...and just stares in awe before laughing and throwing her things on her bed.  Bouncing on the bed a bit, she stares again at entire room, especially the technology abound in it.

"Sweeeeeeeet," she breathes, obviously very _very_ happy.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 5, 2003)

Clair looks at the room, and his heart jumps, "Wow, I hope I'm not dreaming all of this up."  He then turns to Michael, when not as many people are looking, "Hey, I noticed the blood on your sleeve from earlier-If you want me to, I can mend your wound with my uh..powers.  It would only just take a few seconds."  He says, holding out his hand, "I think you'd just have to take your gloves off-but when I'm done you'd be as good as new!"

_And i'll have another bruise, heh, how could anyone call that a power._  thinks Clair.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 5, 2003)

*Chamber*

Jono hesitates for a moment as the others filter out. He had put him self as far back in a corner as he could during the doctors speach. Say, Doc is there any chance i could get a room of my own, i'm not exactly the roomate type. I've been on me own for a bit now and i'm not sure i'd be good company.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Katie smells like fresh morning air mixed with flowers.  There's a hint of a light clean scent about her, breezy and sweet like the rest of her.
> 
> When Eris released her, Katie nodded to Michael.  "Nice to meet you!  I'm Katie."  Noticing the blood on his sleeve, a look of concern crossed her delicate features.  "Are you alright?  What happened?" *




"I'm fine, thanks. I got shot by a cop back in the states at the same time I was facing one of those nasty Armageddon suits."

Turns to the instructor;

"Whew. My dad will be relieved and I can definately use the new clothes. But aren't you worried that this place can be found by the Deltas?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Jono hesitates for a moment as the others filter out. He had put him self as far back in a corner as he could during the doctors speach. Say, Doc is there any chance i could get a room of my own, i'm not exactly the roomate type. I've been on me own for a bit now and i'm not sure i'd be good company. *




Dr Garcia still stands behind her chair and watches the whole bunch leave.
"Sorry Jonothan, we don't put you together because we lack rooms. Some mutants have been isolated a lot by their powers, just like you and i hope it will get a bit better if you have company. Try it and if it realy doesn't work out we can still give you your own room."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 5, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Clair looks at the room, and his heart jumps, "Wow, I hope I'm not dreaming all of this up."  He then turns to Michael, when not as many people are looking, "Hey, I noticed the blood on your sleeve from earlier-If you want me to, I can mend your wound with my uh..powers.  It would only just take a few seconds."  He says, holding out his hand, "I think you'd just have to take your gloves off-but when I'm done you'd be as good as new!"
> 
> And i'll have another bruise, heh, how could anyone call that a power.  thinks Clair. *




"I'm sorry, _but don't you even think about touching me. _ I can't stand being touched. I do appreciate the offer and don't meant to sound rude."

"And it's not just you, I don't let _anyone_ touch me."

After putting Katie's duffle bags down in her room, tips his cowboy hat to her and goes over to his room.

He sits on his bed and stares at the phone, almost afraid to call his father.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 5, 2003)

*Chamber*

UURRGG, Alright. I'll give it a shot, but who said isolation was a bad thing? 


Jono hurries out to chatch up with the rest, So, i assume you lot 'ave pretty much sorted rooms out. Who am i bunkin with?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 5, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I'm fine, thanks. I got shot by a cop back in the states at the same time I was facing one of those nasty Armageddon suits."
> 
> ...




The Dr smiles reasuringly.
"There is no danger of delta prime finding us here because of a phone call don't worry. We took security rather seriously then we created all this."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *UURRGG, Alright. I'll give it a shot, but who said isolation was a bad thing?
> 
> 
> Jono hurries out to chatch up with the rest, So, i assume you lot 'ave pretty much sorted rooms out. Who am i bunkin with? *




Gert looks down on Chamber as he asks. Actualy he has to look down on everyone if he wants to look at them at all.
"Dr Garcia already said dat you can choose yourself."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 5, 2003)

"Suit yourself," Clair says, "And no offense taken."  As he tries to give a smile.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 5, 2003)

*Chamber*

Ya, i got that mate. As i 'ave no preferance i was just askin the other students if they had things sorted out, if that's ok? Jonothan's tone is edged slightly with annoyance, but it's obvious he's tring to keep it under control.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Ya, i got that mate. As i 'ave no preferance i was just askin the other students if they had things sorted out, if that's ok? Jonothan's tone is edged slightly with annoyance, but it's obvious he's tring to keep it under control. *




If he notices the edge it just brushes of him and he still seems quite happy and friendly.
"Looks like sere will be one room for a single if you realy want it, i heard you asking de Dr about it, ja?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2003)

Eris smiles radiantly at the mention of a shopping trip, it appeared she would in fact get her new wardrobe, much as she liked everything about him, Patriot's fashion sense wasn't up to her standards, having had the very best clothes up until the institutionalization.  "Thank you for this professor Garcia.  I know you weren't expecting me at all, so this means so much to me."  she says hugging the older-woman before running off to the room that she and the other girl would share.

She didn't share Katie's awe of the computers, a computer was a computer, there wasn't much difference between them, besides fast and slow.  She did however peek into every nook and cranny of the room curiously before throwing herself on the bed.  She watched curiously as Katie went through the room.  "Umm, do you have something that I can wear to go out shopping?  This stuff is all way too big." she asked Kate


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 5, 2003)

*Chamber*

I guess yer right, Gert is it?  Jonothan, mood much improved gives the large man a light slap on the arm as he heads for the single room, Things are looking up, thanks. 

once in the room, he tosses his bag on the floor in the corner, and if there's a window he makes sure the curtains are pulled tight, hopefully blocking out any light that might be getting into the room from the outside.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 5, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris smiles radiantly at the mention of a shopping trip, it appeared she would in fact get her new wardrobe, much as she liked everything about him, Patriot's fashion sense wasn't up to her standards, having had the very best clothes up until the institutionalization.  "Thank you for this professor Garcia.  I know you weren't expecting me at all, so this means so much to me."  she says hugging the older-woman before running off to the room that she and the other girl would share.
> 
> *




Dr Garcia is realy surprised about the hug and stands dazzled for a moment.
"Oh.. realy i'm happy you are here and i'm very sorry we didn't find out about you to get you out of that hospital earlier."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 5, 2003)

To Clair.

"Well then. I guess we're bunkies? Oh, my names' Michael."


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 5, 2003)

Clair's smile broadens, "That'd be nice...oh, and my name's Clair."

He looks around at the rooms, "I guess one room is just as good as the next, why don't you pick?"

_I guess it's a good thing he doesn't want to be touched, that means that if we're friends, I know he won't be using me for my powers like Derek did...That reminds me, I hope my parents are ok_

"After you're done calling your dad I may have to give my folks a ring as well, but take your time, no rush."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 5, 2003)

"How about... this one I'm in right now?"

Michael raises his eyebrow at the thought of a guy with a girl's name. Kind of funny when one thinks about it.  Doesn't say anything about it, though since the guy's probably been teased about it all his life. He doubted Clair'd appreciate any more comments from the peanut gallery.

Besides, each of us here sounds like we have our own problems and will probably get pretty rough on us in the days to come. as we learn how to deal with them and with each other. There's no need to make any more unwarranted problems.

Still looks at the phone in apprehension. He didn't even know dad would be home. He was fearful that his father was in trouble for what happened to him. 

Taking a deep breath to relx himself.

"Eh, go ahead and call your parents Clair. I'll do it after dinner."

Swell. He'd been worried about his dad and now at his first chance to call him he chickens out. 

Somehow, despite how worried he was he just couldn't bring himself to call his dad.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2003)

Joey grabs a his stuff, and puts it in his room, placing his board against the wall, and the rest of his clothes on the bed.  He seems distant and relaxed, and takes a tour of the place, on his own, getting to know it, before stopping to grab a drink, and some food, vegeterian by choice, he has a sald if able, and then tries to find any maps about the area.

Not really content to be shown around by the ear, he looks for a way out of the facility, and into town, to get down with the locals and check out the scene from the ground floor...


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 5, 2003)

"Uh, sounds good!"  Clair says, feeling a littlestupid.  He seems to read Michael's expressions pretty well though, "I'm an only child, it just so happens my parents forgot what it was like to be young when it came to the naming process."  

Clair picks up the phone and dials out, "I hope I got this right, I'm not used to calling out of-country, heh."  The phone rings three times before it's picked up, then Clair moves to the corner to keep the noise level down.

A few minutes later Clair's voice raises a little higher than he'd like, "I'm fine mom, yes, you packed enough underwear!"  Pausing to notice the door still open he blushes, "I'll call you back later, mom, keep safe."  Blushing, Clair closes the door.

"Uh, just forget that ever happened.  Please."  He says to Michael, almost losing his voice.

_How embarassing..._

Regaining his composure though, he spekas again, "Anyways, now that I'm done calling my folks,"  Clair bites his lip, not sure if he should continue.  After a second of thought, he follows his best instinct, "Why don't you call your parents right now?  They're probably worried, especially with you getting hurt back there...If you really want me to I can talk to them for you, just to tell them you're well and all."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 5, 2003)

*Chamber*

After few minute looking the place over, Jono decides he may as well relax. First he undoes the straps from around his face and chest, throwing them on the floor, allowing the fiery energy that makes up most of his torso to surge out a little. Small rendrils of energy spuddering and crackling. Then he lays down on the bed and attempts to relax, at least untill something else happens.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 5, 2003)

"Okay okay it never happened." He says with a smile and a light laugh.

"I just want to wait a while until I can be sure dad's home." 

_Sounds good. Sounds like a cop-out though. Dad taught you better than that._ 

"What time's dinner? Or did they say?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 5, 2003)

Roommates:
Michael and Clair picked a room together.
Jono got a room for himself and Joey and Jack a bunked together for now since they are the leftovers. The last pair consitsts of Katie and Eris (what a surprise).


Everyone gets settled in, has time to take a shower, call his parents or just take a short break. Dinner is ready a short time later. 

Roommates:
Michael and Clair picked a room together.
Jono got a room for himself and Joey and Jack a bunked together for now since they are the leftovers. The last pair consists of Katie and Eris (what a surprise).

Everyone gets settled in, has time to take a shower, call his parents or just take a short break. Dinner is ready a short while later and there isn't realy enough time to set of on your own for now. There is a communial dining room with a big kitchen on the same floor as the rooms. It consists mostly of fruit salads, sea fruit and fish. Afterwards Dr Garcia shows you all through the compound.

The tour: 
6th floor: The top floor of the pyramid is simply one realy big community room with comfortable couches ping-pong tables, a widescreen TV corner (normal ones are also in each of the living quarters), ping-pong tables, etc.  You have a fabulous few over -the sea and the sorounding island from there.
On the roof above it is a currently empty helicopter landing pat. It is not completly finished yet.
-5th floor: Under the community area are Dr Garcias living quarters and her personal lab and library. She skips that floor in the tour. 
-4th floor: here are the living quarters of the teachers, the whole place doesn't realy look much different from your own floor, the only difference being that teachers have a room for themself. Currently only Mr Kleinmaurer, and one "guest" are here. 
-3rd floor: Here are the students quarters you just moved into.
-2nd floor: There are also student quarters here, most are not finished yet and all are empty. From the empty rooms here and the free ones in the teachers area it is quite clear that thsi institute is intended to one day hold at least five to ten times the number of students and teachers it has now.
-1st floor: The first floor holds the library, the main hall, and the sauna (which is directly beside the exit to the pool).

-Sublevel 1: This area contains Dr Garcias lab and Mr Keliumaurers med station. In Dr Garcias words: "it is actualy Dr Kleinmaurer but he is not very fond of that title so please don't call him that." There is also very well equipped gym in this area.

The wooden plating and carpets vanish after sublevel 1 and are replaced with white and metallic tunnels.

-Sublevel 2: Here is Dr Garcia's labratory, it takes most of the level since it is full of holographic projectors and strange looking computers. Except for the lab there is only a small storage area called the "drone hangar" here. It contains the small repair and cleaning robots that take care of the building.
-Sublevel 3-5: Here are the training areas. There is a computer room that makes the ones in your rooms like toys, flight simulators, an isolated and armoured chamber for training with energy powers on full force and about a dozen other combat and power training rooms. 

The whole building has one normal and one emergency stairway as well as one lift on the surface and two for the sublevels.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 5, 2003)

The outside:
Directly in the garden of the building is the pool. The garde area is the one to the south, it has a nice view over the island since the city is in the opposide direction and the view to it is blocked by the pyramid. The garden goes on and includes a part of the beach.

To the seaside of the pyramid are the boathouses. In front of one dock the speedboat and the yacht. 
"If you want to use any of the things here please let Senior Kleinmaurer or myself show you how they work first of you don't have previous experience. The first boathouse contains equipment for surfing, diving, waterskies and four waverunners.
As you enter the second one it looks much like the sublevel with an automated hangar and a ultramodern jet waiting in it. Dr Garcia leads you in and motions to the craft.
" The NX2 Reaper. If you want to learn how to fly that you have to ask Truth, personally i don't even dare to try it."

In the opposite direction is the sports area. There is another big pool here that is covered by a retractable plastic roof. There is also a filed for running and jumps there. The basketball field and the tenniscourt are still under construction. 

In the direction of the city is the mainroad leading to the institute and the bunkerlike looking garage. It contains a van, 5 crossbikes and the personal cars of the teachers (an open toped green Jaguar and a red BMW).


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 5, 2003)

Katie smiled at Eris while digging into one of her duffel bags.  Pulling out a Levi skirt, a shruken yellow Armani Exchange t-shirt, white socks, Keds and some new cotton underwear with pretty little flowers - she hands all of that to the other girl.

"Here you go!  My mom just bought me a whole bunch of underwear to take with me," the girl explained handing over a couple more pairs of matching panties and bra.  "So you're welcome to keep them for yourself."

Once everything was put away, Katie heads down to dinner after her shower, her skin freshly scrubbed to a pink glow and glistening black hair all touseled.

The tour absolutely enthralled her, all the gadgets making her repeat and endless amounts of "Sweeeet!" as well as "Whoa! Hello - that's me...Nguyen, Katie Nguyen...James Bond you ain't got nothing on me with all this!" plus "Does this make you Q?" to Dr. Garcia.  Not to mention..."Can I play with that?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2003)

Joey enjoys the tour, wearing his blue board shorts, a white tanktop, showing off his dragon tattoo, on his right arm, and a scroll of Korean words on his left shoulder which reads, "Purity, Truth, and Surfing" in Korean script (hangul).

Joey takes a moment to relax, by the pool, before he tries to find a way to hit the city, and check out the beach, the surf, and the culture.  Maybe get some cervezas, if he could manage it... He puts his shades on, spikes out his hair, and heads out.

He looks to Jack, "I'm out of here man, this place is too cool, to spend at this  _campus_" the first words he has said to his roomate all day.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *He looks to Jack, "I'm out of here man, this place is too cool, to spend at this  campus" the first words he has said to his roomate all day. *




Jack, still slightly introvert, can only manage a soft "Yeah."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 5, 2003)

*Chamber*

"Face" rewrapped Jonothan strolls along at the back of the group fiegning interest. After the tour, when they go to eat he just leans back in his chair and attempts to nap.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Jack, still slightly introvert, can only manage a soft "Yeah." *




Joey pauses, "You staying here, dude, don't be a goon, you should get out, see the culture and people."

Joey walks out, and looks for a ride, into town, and if there isn't one, then tries to find one, even if he has to _borrow_ a ride, for just a little while.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 5, 2003)

"Okay." _Gotta stay cool._

"Uh, Doc, are these cars for general use or do we have to find our own?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 5, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> The tour absolutely enthralled her, all the gadgets making her repeat and endless amounts of "Sweeeet!" as well as "Whoa! Hello - that's me...Nguyen, Katie Nguyen...James Bond you ain't got nothing on me with all this!" plus "Does this make you Q?" to Dr. Garcia.  Not to mention..."Can I play with that?" *




"I hope you will not play with them but yes you can use all of it, i was hoping you could take care of the computers for us, Truth is a little busy running the whole compound on her own." 
"And i am most certainly not Q, i do not even know how most of the things outside my lab work."
The one thing Katie finds missing is a good place for skating around the Institute.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Joey pauses, "You staying here, dude, don't be a goon, you should get out, see the culture and people."
> 
> Joey walks out, and looks for a ride, into town, and if there isn't one, then tries to find one, even if he has to borrow a ride, for just a little while. *




The keys for the van and the motorcicles hang in the carage and are free for use by all students. Almost all areas of the Institute are free for the students. Only Garcia's lab, the training area in the sub levels and the Reaper are of limits.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 5, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The keys for the van and the motorcicles hang in the carage and are free for use by all students. Almost all areas of the Institute are free for the students. Only Garcia's lab, the training area in the sub levels and the Reaper are of limits. *




Joey smiles, and grabs a bike, and revs the engine, "Nice... Ducati..." he whirls it around, and speeds out of the garage, onto the roads, he guns it past the gates, hitting a wheelie, before speeding into town...

_Bunch of other muties huh?  Crazy... this school, well this place is pretty different from what I had expected.  And I got a goon for a roomate, maybe he will loosen up?  Most likely not, probably going gaga over the two Betties back there... whatever..._

Joey lets the wind hit his face, as he speeds through the coastal city, slowing down to check out the local culinary treats, and see if there is anything to sate his more vegeterian tastes... though when in Rome...


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 5, 2003)

"Hey. I might take up some sailing after all."

"Is there a place where I can get a guitar and study music? And where are the classrooms?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 5, 2003)

> Katie smiled at Eris while digging into one of her duffel bags. Pulling out a Levi skirt, a shruken yellow Armani Exchange t-shirt, white socks, Keds and some new cotton underwear with pretty little flowers - she hands all of that to the other girl.
> 
> "Here you go! My mom just bought me a whole bunch of underwear to take with me," the girl explained handing over a couple more pairs of matching panties and bra. "So you're welcome to keep them for yourself."




"Your being way too kind to me Katie, thanks for this, if I went out wearing these I wouldn't be able to show my face there again," she says, indicating the baggy pants and too big t-shirt.  She lays out the clothes on the bed examining each of them to make sure they actually will fit her, with a grateful grin, she dis robes, and begins dressing in the borrowed clothes, not being modest at all, she doesn't really care that Katie is still in the room, they were going to be roomates after-all, and likely each other's best and only female friend.

Erid Waits patiently on the bed for Katie to be finished her shower before heading down to dinner with her.  Instead of the Salads that it looked like most of the students were eating, Eris went right for the meat, taking great satisfaction in the taste and texture, she'd never understand how people could just eat salads, though she had to eat meat because of her faster metabolism, its what allowed her to heal so very fast, her bodies processes worked so much faster, that they needed as much nutrients as she could take in.  It also happened that the more animalistic part of her loved the feeling of ripping into meat, not that she'd ever let that show.

Over the course of the tour she didn't pay much attention, this stuff was like, all for super-brains, or something like that.  The thing that really interested her was the gym, she could have been an olympic gymnist, beyond Olympic if they let Deltas compete in it.  It was something that came easily to her, very easily, it went hand in hand with her powers, she just had to find ou what kind of a set-up they had.  "Professor, what exactly do you have in the gym, a balance beam, uneven bars? a Pommel horse?  A gymnastics Mat?" she askeds when the Prof brought up the subject.  It wasn't foremost on her mind though, a shopping trip, that was what was occupying her thoughts, she wondered if they would have a budget, she did have to buy an entire wardrobe after-all.  She ran over a mental list of what she needed to get.  _Lingerie, Ankle boots, thigh high boots, sandals, flip-flops, a pair of sneakers, an out-fit for working out in, skirts, shorts, socks, lots and lots of T-shirts midrifts and halter tops, some long sleeved shirts, a few jackets, and a dress for more formal occassions.  It wont be as much as I had at home, but I can get by on this. _


----------



## Radiant (Jun 5, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *"Hey. I might take up some sailing after all."
> 
> "Is there a place where I can get a guitar and study music? And where are the classrooms?" *




There is a fully equiped musical room on floor one. The Doc adresses Michael and Eris.
"Now you two, it looks like we have to get some clothes for you. And a guitar as well it seems, we don't want any talents to wither while you are here. I will send Senior Kleinmaurer to you in a few minutes and he can drive you to the city to buy whatever you need."

Eris has seen the gym on the tour and it contains about everything imagínable. Like the rest of the Institute it is equiped with only the best and a lot of it.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 5, 2003)

*Chamber*

I'll tag along on your little field trip if no one minds.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 5, 2003)

Smiles at Eris a bit.

"I don't mind."

_I should look out for a church while doing this too._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 5, 2003)

> There is a fully equiped musical room on floor one. The Doc adresses Michael and Eris.




Clair listens in when Michael asks about a music room, "Very nice, does there happen to be a piano or keyboard in there as well, by chance?"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 5, 2003)

*Chamber*

What is this bloody band camp? Do the gels play tamboreens?


----------



## Radiant (Jun 5, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Clair listens in when Michael asks about a music room, "Very nice, does there happen to be a piano or keyboard in there as well, by chance?" *




of course a fully equiped music room contains a keyboard. They don't have a piano though.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *What is this bloody band camp? Do the gels play tamboreens? *




Katie arched one long dark brow.  "You plan on singing?"  There's no malice in her voice or on her face, just  faint amusement and the hint of laughter as if she's forever privy to a secret joke known only to her.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 5, 2003)

Gert gets his car out of the carrage and waits for Eris, Micheal and Jonothon to hop in. He then waits a moment to see if anyone else wants to get a ride and drives of if not.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 5, 2003)

Eris hops in the car with her skateboard.  "Maybe I can find a good place for some grinds.  You ever thinking of adding a skateboard park to this budding facility of yours?" the young woman asks Gert with a grin.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

I hop in the car.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

*Chamber*

Sorry, love. I don't exactly have a voice for a singing gig. 


Jono gets in the car and patiently waits to get things under way.
I used to play the guitar, but that was before...


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

What music did you  play?


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

*Chamber*

Rock, mostly punk. Sex pistols, stuff like that. Like i said though, i don't play anymore.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *Eris hops in the car with her skateboard.  "Maybe I can find a good place for some grinds.  You ever thinking of adding a skateboard park to this budding facility of yours?" the young woman asks Gert with a grin. *




He answers in the most patronizing voice you've ever heard.
"Skating is not an appropriate sport in my opinion."
Then he smiles and hits the gas.
"Around here we surf!"
Together he, Eris, Michael, Katie and Jonothan head for the city. The car is a bit cramped for those on the back but the ride to the city is realy short. There is a soft breeze from the sea so the temperatures are just great after sundown as you reach the town. Mr Kleinmaurer parks the car at the entrance of a great shopping mall. 
"So, we will head back at 23:00, see sat you are here again by sat time."
He motions to Michael and Eris and offers each of them a credit card.
"Now we go shopping."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

"Er, what's the limit and what's see sat?"

And while he's at it, changes the watche's time zone to the appropiate time zone he's in.

"Well Eris, shall we go?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *"Er, what's the limit and what's see sat?" *




"Se institute will normaly give every student five hundred dollars per monss to spend on whatever sey want but se Doctor said sat you two can buy as much as you want tonight. I would advice you to do just sat, if she makes an offer she means it but she won't make it often."
He ignores the second question, obviously not aware of his incredibly bad TH. Or maybe he is but doesn't let it cloud his good mood. Its realy amazing how such a brute looking man can seem so happy and friendly.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2003)

Eris smiles at Michael and nods when he says there isn't a problem with Jono joining them.  The only problem she might have at all, is fitting all the things she plans on purchasing (or convincing Gert to purchase for her) in the car, add that to, Micheals, and some people will have to be lap-sitting on the way back.

When the proffessor says that they can by as much as they want tonight Eris's eyes go wide and a very happy smile makes its way onto her face.  If there is no limit, she really can get an entire wardrobe, its a good thing that there are going to be soo many guys around that she can charm into being pack mules, and that Katie was going to be with her, it wasn't as much fun shopping with a bunch of guys if you were the only girl.  She takes the offered credit card gratefully, and winks at Katie, "Fun time!"

When Michael asked her to go with him she smirked, she wasn't going to buy from a store that sold guys clothing too, she was thinking much more trendy then he was obviously, _ now how to ditch him?_ she wondered, not wanting to hurt his feelings, then inspiration struck.  "Uh, I'm going to Victoria's secret first, I don't know if you really want to come, specially with our time limit.  I'll meet you later, before we meet everyone else I mean, if you want?"  She calls over her shoulder to him as she almost runs into a store called Rave.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

*Chamber*

Nodding to Michael, Lets go mate, we'll find you a new guitar, then i'll let you dip inta that stash and get me a PS2. No one wants to shop with gels anyway, trust me on that.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Joey smiles, and grabs a bike, and revs the engine, "Nice... Ducati..." he whirls it around, and speeds out of the garage, onto the roads, he guns it past the gates, hitting a wheelie, before speeding into town...
> 
> ...




Joey reaches the city easy enough and quikly finds a street on the seaside that's lined with restaurants of all kinds and its full with people. Appearantly eating after sundown is quite in fashion here. Most people are of hispanic dissend but it is a real melting pot with folks from all over the world wandering around. He finds a good looking vegetarion restaurant with a great few on the street and the peer. Then he sits down a pretty young waitress walks up to him. She brushes through her long black hair and smiles like a raptor who has just seen prey.
"Hello, tall, strange and handsome. What can i bring you?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

_Looks like a great place to be, the surf is good here it looks, and if it isn't I can always make it good, if need be.  Nothing like some extreme water manipulation to get the blood flowing..._ Joey glances up, "Uhh yeah," he says in Spanish, "a cerveza, and some salad, light on the dresseing.  And some dinner rolls or something, also anyplace I can get a map of this place, of the sights and all that?"


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris smiles at Michael and nods when he says there isn't a problem with Jono joining them.  The only problem she might have at all, is fitting all the things she plans on purchasing (or convincing Gert to purchase for her) in the car, add that to, Micheals, and some people will have to be lap-sitting on the way back.
> 
> When the proffessor says that they can by as much as they want tonight Eris's eyes go wide and a very happy smile makes its way onto her face.  If there is no limit, she really can get an entire wardrobe, its a good thing that there are going to be soo many guys around that she can charm into being pack mules, and that Katie was going to be with her, it wasn't as much fun shopping with a bunch of guys if you were the only girl.  She takes the offered credit card gratefully, and winks at Katie, "Fun time!"
> 
> When Michael asked her to go with him she smirked, she wasn't going to buy from a store that sold guys clothing too, she was thinking much more trendy then he was obviously,  now how to ditch him? she wondered, not wanting to hurt his feelings, then inspiration struck.  "Uh, I'm going to Victoria's secret first, I don't know if you really want to come, specially with our time limit.  I'll meet you later, before we meet everyone else I mean, if you want?"  She calls over her shoulder to him as she almost runs into a store called Rave. *




"Eh, let's go ahead and meet up later. If you run into any trouble you know who to call."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Nodding to Michael, Lets go mate, we'll find you a new guitar, then i'll let you dip inta that stash and get me a PS2. No one wants to shop with gels anyway, trust me on that. *




"What, you didn't get a card? Come on then."

"The first thing I'm going to do is me some clothes before anything else."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

*Chamber*

Let's do it.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *Let's do it. *




"We're off!"

And starts out down the hall looking for a store that sells western wear.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Chamber*



			
				Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "We're off!"
> 
> And starts out down the hall looking for a store that sells western wear. *





[OOC: GACK! Western wear, gurk!  ]


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

*Re: Re: Re: Chamber*



			
				Sir Osis of Liver said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> [OOC: GACK! Western wear, gurk!  ] *[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2003)

Eris slowly made her way through Rave, picking up Tube-tops and mid-drifts like they were going out of style.  Her absolute favorite of the shirts was one with a stylized cat in black on the center, it was purpousefully shrunk to show off her figure to the absolute best possible advantage.  By the time she was done in Rave, she had a bill of over $550, and she hadn't even really begun to shop for anything but shirts, although she had picked up a pair of black leather pants, a pair of red leather pants in the same style, and a few skirts.

She wasn't even close to being half-way done, her mom had once joked that one of her delta powers must be hunting killer outfits, and truly she was a huntress in the mall, flitting from store to store, her arms covered in bags of clothing and shoes.  Her pheromones made sure that where ever it was she ended up, there was always a few store employees read to help, and even to cut her major savings, she had even prevailed on two large men to carry her purchases around for her, by trying on clothes and asking their opinions.  It was pretty amusing for her to see their reactions when she started in on bikini's.  She was sure one of them was going to have a heart-attack when she came out  wearing a string bikini, with only small cloth triangle for her chest.

Teasing was fun, she and her mom had made a game out of it ever since she turned 13, it was funny the lengths that guys would go to impress a girl.  She did make her boys wait outside Victoria's Secret for her, even she wasn't that brazen.  She picked up all of her lingerie there, only the best was good enough when it was against her skin, she even picked up a sheer black silk robe.

She spent half an hour in one store that she didn't even bother looking at the name, it had some of the cutest earings, and rings and necklaces that she had ever seen.  She also picked up the most wonderful little watch there, it was silver, and simply to die for on her slender wrist, so she had to go buy a nice blouse and a pair of white linen pants to go with it.  After that, it was to the GAP she went, to buy a few pairs of Jeans black, and the more regular denim blue, all low rise, naturally.  She did buy a few sports bras there as well as a few pairs of work-out shorts and pants.

Besides her purchases of clothing, Eris also picked out a top of the line mp3 player, so she could download and listen to music at her leisure back at school.  Despite wearing it infrequently, Eris did purchase all kinds of make-up, from lipstick to nailpolish, she did also pick-up anoth dye-kit to renew the pink in her hair.

She arrived back at the car only a minute before the appointed time, walking ahead of her 'baggage carriers' waving to everyone happily.  She had been on a shopping spree to end all shopping sprees, her bags alone would take up the entirety of the cars trunk.  There were 2 large bags full of shoes, sandles, and boots alone.  Once her bags were deposited, she hugged the two gentlemen, calling them her heros, and gave them each a kiss on the cheek to send them on their way.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

Popping into a western wear store he buys enough Wrangler jeans to wear a clean one one a day for three weeks, work shirts, some fashion shirts, and casual short sleeved shirts, a couple of new Stetson Hats, two new sets of Luches cowboy boots, several new belts and a couple of belt buckles (a Tony Lama® Brown Autry Ranger Belt) and a brown ranger belt, a Force Ten large backpack to carry his clothes in, and of course socks and underwear 

(For examples see http://www.cavenders.com/dept.asp?dept_id=5530)

The next thing he does is buy 2 PS2s, one for him and Jono. Buys four games each, for him Return To Castle Wolfenstein and Devil May Cry and lets Jono pick out what he wants. Then he buys himself a computer mostly to help himself with his hoimework and tos tudy music. He'll keep the game playing to the PS2.

Next he finds himself a music store. He tunes up guitar and plays this song:

Martina McBride 
"Wild Angels" 


Between the perfect world and the bottom line
Keeping love alive in these troubled times
It's a miracle in itself
And we know too well what that's about 
Still we made it through, only God knows how
We must've had a little help
(Must've been) 

Wild Angels, Wild Angels
Watching over you and me
Wild Angels, Wild Angels
Baby what could it be 

Well it must've been hard, it must've been tough
Keeping up with crazy fools like us
'Cause it's so easy to fall apart
And we still break each other's heart sometimes
Spent some nights on the jagged side
Somehow we wake up in each other's arms
(Must've been) 

Wild Angels, Wild Angels
Watching over you and me
Wild Angels, Wild Angels
Baby what could it be 

There are some nights
I watch you while you dream
I swear I hear the sound of beating wings 

Wild Angels, Wild Angels
Watching over you and me
Wild Angels, Wild Angels
Baby what could it be 

And soaks up the applause that he's sure to get.

He buys an accoustic and a classical guitar as well as the neccessary accessories that goes with it. A well kept guitar is a great sounding guitar after all.

He buys the two something to eat then meets up with Eris at the car.

"Have fun?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Looks like a great place to be, the surf is good here it looks, and if it isn't I can always make it good, if need be.  Nothing like some extreme water manipulation to get the blood flowing... Joey glances up, "Uhh yeah," he says in Spanish, "a cerveza, and some salad, light on the dresseing.  And some dinner rolls or something, also anyplace I can get a map of this place, of the sights and all that?" *




She shrugs.
"Sure, you can get maps all over the place, we got enough tourists asking for them here."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2003)

Eris's grin fades a little around the edges when she sees Michael.  There is simply no way that everything will fit in the car, with her bags filling the trunk, she wonders at the wisdom of taking a car to buy complete wardrobes for 2 people.  There simply wouldn't be enough space in the car with it being so cramped with people before the bags were added.  It also looked like he went abit overboard, the two guitars saying it all, if she had known she could have gotten anything, she would have gotten more then the mp3 player, it had been her one concession to entertainment.

"Er...I kinda filled up the trunk with my clothes, there isn't anymore room back there."  she says, having the grace to blush.  She strides over, and looks into his bags curiously, wanting to know what a boy would buy to wear if money was of no concern.  Her glimpses revealed an awful lot of toys, was that 2 play station 2s? She pulled out one of the dress shirts, and held it up in front of Michael, "Oh, this really nice." she exclaimed, folding it in one motion of her wrist, and it was back in the bag with the next.  She peers from bag to bag, delaying his attempts to put the bags in the car.  When she gets to the bags that are all full of Jean, she gets a curious expression on her face, and smirking asks, "you got a jean fetish or something hun?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

The car has a realy big trunk and could take most of the clothes but a guitar and a pc are obviously a bit much.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

_*OOC:* Sheesh surrounded by shallow materialists..._

_Well that ws simple enough,_ Joey eats his meal, makes some small talk and leaves behind a decent tip, he gets back outside, grabs a few maps, slaps them in his backpack, and then throws on the helmet and jets out of there... weaving through traffic like a shark...

Joey pauses at an intersection, and decides to whip through the shopping area, "I bet this is where the rest of the students went..." he muttered to himself.

Joey pressed on the gas, kicked his bike into a wheelie, and surged into the parking lot, causing cars to honk as he weaves through them, with a reckless intensity that can only belong to a youth who enjoys living on the edge... his first glimpse is of Michael, _Whoa... check out the cowboy... spurs and all... and the betties... damn do they really need all those clothes?_

Joey whipped his bike around, a small coupe and skidded to a stop in front of Eris, he guns the bike once more, and stays straddled as he removed his helmet, "Looks like I wasn't the only one who decided to get out..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

*Joey's Bike...*


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2003)

OOC: Don't get between a girl and her wardrobe, ask any of us, its a decleration of war.

"Hi Joey," Eris says warmly, admiring his driving, as he pulls up in front of her.  She looked over the Guitar cases and PS 2's and the PC, then back to Joey's bike.  "Hey, Michael, you can fill my seat, if you want.  I'll get a ride back from Joey, if he thinks he's up to it?" she says, making the last into a question.  "You do want to give me a ride don't you?" she asks pouting at the possibility he wouldn't want to take her home, her pheromones adding to her charm.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *OOC: Don't get between a girl and her wardrobe, ask any of us, its a decleration of war.
> 
> "Hi Joey," Eris says warmly, admiring his driving, as he pulls up in front of her.  She looked over the Guitar cases and PS 2's and the PC, then back to Joey's bike.  "Hey, Michael, you can fill my seat, if you want.  I'll get a ride back from Joey, if he thinks he's up to it?" she says, making the last into a question.  "You do want to give me a ride don't you?" she asks pouting at the possibility he wouldn't want to take her home, her pheromones adding to her charm. *




Joey shrugged, "Sure, though I am not going right back to the school, Costa Rica is a little too beautiful for that.  Thinking about a drive up the coast, check the surf," after she puts her stuff in the car, he tosses her his helmet, and puts on his signature shades.

"Put that on, I might get a swim too," he says with a casual smile, "so if you got a suit in that wardrobe there, it might be helpful."

Joey whipped the bike around, to allow Eris easy access, _Pick up a betty, and leave the guys with the clothes, kind of funny, in a 90210 kind of way... whatever._


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris's grin fades a little around the edges when she sees Michael.  There is simply no way that everything will fit in the car, with her bags filling the trunk, she wonders at the wisdom of taking a car to buy complete wardrobes for 2 people.  There simply wouldn't be enough space in the car with it being so cramped with people before the bags were added.  It also looked like he went abit overboard, the two guitars saying it all, if she had known she could have gotten anything, she would have gotten more then the mp3 player, it had been her one concession to entertainment.
> 
> "Er...I kinda filled up the trunk with my clothes, there isn't anymore room back there."  she says, having the grace to blush.  She strides over, and looks into his bags curiously, wanting to know what a boy would buy to wear if money was of no concern.  Her glimpses revealed an awful lot of toys, was that 2 play station 2s? She pulled out one of the dress shirts, and held it up in front of Michael, "Oh, this really nice." she exclaimed, folding it in one motion of her wrist, and it was back in the bag with the next.  She peers from bag to bag, delaying his attempts to put the bags in the car.  When she gets to the bags that are all full of Jean, she gets a curious expression on her face, and smirking asks, "you got a jean fetish or something hun?" *




Michael raises his eyebrow a bit.

_It's not really all that polite to go through someone's stuff without their permission. Ah well let it go. _

He also did not like the thought that she might be going with the other guy down the road. 

_Just remember you must not let anything come of what you feel for her. Ever. _ 

"No. This is what everybody wears where I'm from, when not at work or at some sort of formal situation."

"Ahem, would it be all right if I could wait here then for another ride to come by then?"

"Oh dang, I should've gotten some dress slacks while I was at it."

"Ah, never mind. Go ahead and go with him Eris. Thanks. I'll have to put some of this other stuff in my lap."

"Oh yeah I did have a crush on a girl named Jean once."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

_Edit, damn boards playing with my emotions..._


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

Mr Kleinmaurer sees all the stuff Eris and Michael bought and just shrugs and takes out his cellphone to call a taxi for all that stuff.
He turns to Joey.
"We would appreciate it if you returned to se institute by midnight. School will begin tomorow morning."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *Mr Kleinmaurer sees all the stuff Eris and Michael bought and just shrugs and takes out his cellphone to call a taxi for all that stuff.
> He turns to Joey.
> "We would appreciate it if you returned to se institute by midnight. School will begin tomorow morning." *




Joey shrugeed, _Yeah, I guess, if I can fit into my schedule..._ "So midnight huh, kind of early, but whatever."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2003)

Eris pauses in her exploits in Mike's bags at the up raised eye-brow, "its a girl thing," she says not the least bit apologetically, simply a statement of fact, like that should be enough.

Eris nods at the mention of a swim, grinning at the thought of showing off her new bikini to Joey.  She hunts around in and among her bag of sports wear, finally she pulls it out of the trunk.  Everyone can see how little its going to cover, this being the bikini that gave the guy fits.  The top, or the little triangles of cloth that make up the top are a deep red, while the bottom is the same red but with a blue nike Swoosh.  Saying that it was revealing would be an understatement.

She pushes the helmet back down onto Joey's head, "I can survive an accident much better then you, probably, I heal very, very fast, like 100 times faster then a norm, so you wear it."  she say climbing up on the back of the bike, putting her hands around his waist, leaning into him, the bikini clenched in her hand.


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

"Thank you sir." He says in good German to the Dr.

Shrugs his shoulders at Eris as she takes off.

_I can't wait to get to that gym._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

"Cool," Joey put the helemt on, "ghost, fellas..." and gunned the gas, the bike popped a wheelie, before, he jetted out of the parking lot, kicking the speed in, as they reached the highway along the coast, he really opened the bike up, shifting into high speeds, he whips around the turns, racing along the coast, silent letting the bike doing thte talking for him... 

It is obvious, Joey likes to ride, he likes to swim, and he likes to surf, snowboard, just about anything outdoors, and extreme he has done or plans to.  Joey takes the bike off the road, though not fast, to avoid any authorities, and pulls into a clear patch of beach, perhaps nearly forty or so minutes later... perhaps longer, perhaps shorter.

Joey takes off the helmet, and removes his shirt, and glances over his shoulder to Eris, "Gonna get a swim in... not sure on the time, but if you _need_ to be back by curfew, I can make it."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

Turns to Jono.

"As long as they don't come back infected with the T-Virus, I think we're safe."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

*deleted post*


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

*deleted post due to slow post response"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2003)

"Naw, don't go back early on my account.  I like it out here, after the last year, I don't want to ever be in such a small space if I can help it.  Besides, its so much more fun being out, the night is soo alive."  she says, he eye's going all Catish as they adjust to the night, and her other senses kick in.  She turns her back to him as she slips off her shirt and bra, replacing it with the bikini top.  She stands on the othe side of the bike to afford her some pirvacy as she kicks off the shoes, panties and skirt, and  tioes the bikini bottoms onto her slim hips.

She gives a moan of pleasure at the sight of soo much open space for just the two of them, it  seemed like heaven after the hospital.  She races past him, leaping the last 10 feet into the water, landing in it up to her knees, before she turns back to him, "You coming in, or are you gonna stay land-locked?"


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

To the Dr;

"Er, I-I-I got this PC by accident. I'm not used to having a computer. I think I'd like to send it as a birthday present to my dad. He could a little organization and the one he was using is sadly outdated."

_This is what I get for having too much Eris on my mind. Dang! _


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

Meanwhile at the Institute:
Clair just went out on the balcony of his room to catch some of the fresh night air then he hears voices from the balcony above him. It is from the teachers floor. He recognizes one voice as Dr.Garcia but doesn't know the male she is talking to. 
-Dr.Garcia:"They will do fine, they just need some time to settle in. Don't forget that some couldn't be as free as now for years."
-Stranger:"Kids! they will get used to this allright. Disneyland is lame to the stuff you got here afterall but you know that the fun will end sooner rather than later. It's great that you made this place Shade but you pushed with all up so much that you will attract attention. Some day these kids will get into trouble."
-Dr.Garcia: It was never the intention to just get them out of their homes to hide them. We will teach them how to fight back. Someday we have to try and change all this John, you just brought in another kid that was tortured in a hospital. That wasn't the first time if you haven't forgotten and if we don't at least try to do something it will never get better. We have to stop with madness before we have a full fledged war. You have seen it just like I have, the problems get worse every year. This can be a start." 
-Stranger:"It won't be that easy."
-Dr.Garcia: "Some said it would be impossible but we have built the institute and we have gotten the support of the Costa Rican government. I already finished two impossible tasks, trust me I will pull of that last one too."
The stranger she called John snorts.
"I don't doubt you abilities but these kids aren't combat veterans or anithing like that. If they have to stand against Primers they don't stand a chance. You know as well as i do how good those hunters are."
The Doctor's voice sounds even more determined now.
"No, in fact you know that much better than i don't you Patriot? If you think they need help than stay and help them."
There is a long silence and then the man growls.
"Arr alright."
The Doctors voice is a lot softer and happier now.
"So your not completly burned out yet. It is good to have you back old friend. Now, i will go to the city and have a talk with principal Slavador. School begins tomorow and i don't want them to miss the first days because the paperwork isn't done. How about a drink afterward, like before we had all these worries."
Clair hears the door closing and a short while later sees the two adults on their way to the garage.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *To the Dr;
> 
> "Er, I-I-I got this PC by accident. I'm not used to having a computer. I think I'd like to send it as a birthday present to my dad. He could a little organization and the one he was using is sadly outdated."
> 
> This is what I get for having too much Eris on my mind. Dang!  *




Mr Kleinmaurer just looks amazed at all the stuff just two people managed to buy in such short time and seems more than a bit amused by it.
"As long as you accidents only lead to you getting PC's we can count you lucky. Don't worry about it. I just don't sink we will be able to send it through to your dad, imports from Costa Rica are mostly confiscated at the american borders."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

"Then I guess I'll go and return it. And since we can get PC games for those PCs of ours, I guess I don't need these two PS2s as well.  Wait a minute, that  rec room has PS2s in it doesn it? Dang.

"I'm keeping the guitars though."

And as he walks back to return the merchandise, he shoots a "gee thanks" look at Jono for he just realises he was the butt of a joke.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 6, 2003)

While everyone was out shopping, Katie was riding around on her skateboard, catching of course the perfect edges to grind while doing so.  _Boarding at a mall...that's heading down memory lane there._

Clothes...she already had plenty of and the school provided enough tech equipment to keep her on a natural high for at least a few more weeks or so...maybe for the rest of her stay here.  Who knows.

Thinking back to Gert's words, she glance in the direction of the ocean, admiring the beauty of this city.  Perhaps she should take up surfing...it was so similar to the sports she did already, why not?  A surfboard - now that's a purchase to make today.

Her foot rested slightly on the edge of the board. Dragging her front foot straight up the board, she leapt into an ollie. As the board lifted in the air, she dragged it off the edge of the board, letting it rotate freely. The deck flips over once and she used her free foot to catch the deck, halting its movement so her front foot can stop down on it. With bang of the wheels on the ground, her feet slid into an even weight distribution and she rolled into a spin to stop in front of the surf store.

A mountain of questions later, she finally had the top of the line surfboard under her arm...well more accurately, balanced on top of her head while she skated back to the parking lot, humming a tune to herself.

"Batten down the hatches!" she called out to the group assembled.  "You guys got a place to put this?  What did ya'all do?  Buy out the mall?" she asked, slightly amazed at the amount of clothes in and around the car.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

*Chamber*

Jonothan gets back out of the car, I wasn't playin any pranks, mate.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

*Chamber*

Bloody hell, think of the others, we can't be jamming up the rec area on eveyone. I'd be rude, best we hold on to the PS2's mate. Anyway,ther a spit in the bucket compared to the gel's new wardrobe.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 6, 2003)

Jack does his shopping on-line, using one of the Gold Cards his father didn't confiscate. _I'll be stretching my credit to the max, but eventually I'll be able to pay it off._ He orders a pair of replacement shoes in his size. And some expensive beach sandals.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 6, 2003)

Clair had just returned from the music room before listening on that conversation.  Confused, he let's out a sigh, and then heads back the way he came.  _I really do wish they had a piano around._

As soon as he enters the music room again, he sits down at the keyboard, turning it on in the back and also making sure the amp is on before playing.  _A Song Without Words_ always seemed to fit his mood and allow him to think straight...

_Tomorrow's going to be a big day, and I'm sure the days coming after will get even more hard._  He sighs as he plays a bit more, and then turns off the keyboard.  He then heads downstairs to wait for everybody returning.

_Oh well, at least that guy, John-was it?  Has it right, this place is more fun than Disneyland._  Clair gives a quick smile at his own joke as he sits down on the ground out front.


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 6, 2003)

Katie set her newly acquired surfboard by the car before shoving off with one foot to skate around for a bit with her MP3 player blaring Motorhead while waiting for the others.  At this rate, the only thing that would fit in the car would be the purchases with barely room for Gert to drive it all home.

Her back foot coming down, she ollied onto a nearby edge, letting her deck (fitted with very thin metal slats) slide across the stonework of whatever fountain happened to be handy.  The metal lit sparks up in the air as she slid around edges, until she ollied herself off with a bang onto the concrete once again.

Reckless - freedom - the air flying in her face - living life on the edge - fresh clean air for once.  Motorcycles in the garage - she'd have to commandeer one later for a night time ride into the city.  Always nice to have the wind in your hair, a powerful machine between your legs with nothing but a rocky precipice on one side and the clear blue ocean on the other.

_I'm definitely going to like it here..._


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

"All right, I'll still put the PC back though."

To Katie:

"Nah. Not quite.  Once I get on some new clothes I'll feel like a whole person though. So what've you been up to?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

> She races past him, leaping the last 10 feet into the water, landing in it up to her knees, before she turns back to him, "You coming in, or are you gonna stay land-locked?"




Joey walked slowly to the water, and dove in after removing his shades, and enjoyed the swimming, he was at home in the water, having been surfing since he was like 6, and swimming long before that.

Joey came up for air, after a long swim under water, but seems at ease, "Just trying to enjoy the air, and the water, no reason to be in a hurry," his hair all wet now, he brushes it back from his eyes, his tattoos no visible both of them, "the water is nice too."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2003)

Eris paddles slowly through the waves floating on her back, just looking up at the stars, they were different down here, more vibrant, for lack of a better word.  Without the light pollution of the city she could make out a fair bit more, even without her enhanced vision.  "Joey, tell me about yourself, I mean, it looks like we are going to be here together for a good long while."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *Eris paddles slowly through the waves floating on her back, just looking up at the stars, they were different down here, more vibrant, for lack of a better word.  Without the light pollution of the city she could make out a fair bit more, even without her enhanced vision.  "Joey, tell me about yourself, I mean, it looks like we are going to be here together for a good long while." *




Joey dipped under the water without making a ripple and came up behind Eris, "Alright, well you know my name, so that is a start.   I was born and raised in Cali, mainly Malibu, but I traveled with my folks, Leon and Autumn, Leon is pretty cool, while Autumn is more of a housewife kind of girl.  I spent time in Australia, Hawaii, Thailand, Belize, Mexico, Brazil... lots of different places.  I like to surf, and snowboard, and well anything outside, but sufing is my _passion_ I guess."

Joey drifted through the water with little effort, "How about you?  Time for some show and tell."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

*Chamber*



			
				Blockader7 said:
			
		

> *"All right, I'll still put the PC back though."
> 
> To Katie:
> 
> "Nah. Not quite.  Once I get on some new clothes I'll feel like a whole person though. So what've you been up to?" *





I was hopin you'd see it my way. Are we out of here now or whot?


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2003)

"Show and tell huh?" she asks her eyebrow rising in question, "I'm not that kinda girl." she says laughing lightly.  "Ok, what exactly do you want to know?  I was born in New York City, and spent most of my life there, when we weren't going off to Paris, or Rome, or the Virgin Islands on vacatioons, we used to take a few every month, it was wonderful, though I doubt I'll ever get to do it again."  She says with a sad sigh.

"You said you were a surfer, would you want to teach me how? snowboarding is one of my fav's, so it can't be too diferent from that, I have a very very good sense of balance after-all"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

"I said I was a surfer?" he wades in the water, "surfing is my life, if I could do it every day, I would, rain, snow, or shine, the bigger the wave the better.  And as far as personal stuff, that is about all you need to say, up to you what you intend to reveal or not."

"As far as teaching you, yeah I am up for teaching a newb, not like I have not done it before, you can swim, so that is good, have some practice with maintaining balance, but snowboarding is much different from surfing.  But if I could teach my sister, I should be able to teach you," Joey added.

"And keep your top on, unlike the other lovesick puppies back at the school, I don't let a girl wrap me around her finger," Joey added darting under the water, he popped up on the other side of Eris quite quickly, "even a rockin betty like you."


----------



## KitanaVorr (Jun 6, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Blockader7 _*
> "Nah. Not quite.  Once I get on some new clothes I'll feel like a whole person though. So what've you been up to?" *




The skateboard's wheels rocked along the concrete, coming to a sudden screech of a stop in front of the other two boys.  Lifting the headphones from her head, she rested them against her shoulders temporarily.  

"Not much, Michael, other than checking out what  if the mall is good for doing tricks or not.  I see ya'all pretty busy though.  Where did Eris go?  Are we still waiting for her to get done?"  Katie eyes the purchases.  "Cute stuff she got." 

"But I'm ready to head out, too, Jonathon."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2003)

"You don't want to see me with my top off?"  she asks in a mock pout, but it doesn't last long before it turns into a grin.  "Thats good, your one of the first, congratulatins on that.  Its one of my powers, to give off pheromones,  its pretty much always on, so almost all the guys I meet, and a few girls too are like always drooling, it does wonders for my confidence, but it can be a drag.  Did you see how it hit Jack?  He didn't stand a chance, not really, but it does get super-annoying when everyone around me is constantly thinking of how to get into my pants."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

Joey nodded, and floated on the water lazily, "I guess that would get annoying," he looks up at the stars, "sounds like you have it pretty good."

Joey continues to float along, "This about all one needs out of life," he says offhandedly, "a place to relax, some peace and quiet, a place to surf, not much else in the world, outside of that."

Joey yawns as he sinks underneath the water, "And some company every now and then... one always needs friends."  Joey dissapears from sight, leaving Eris all by her lonesome on the surface, several minutes begin to pass by, and still no sign of him.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2003)

When she notices his disappearance, Eris starts groping around underwater trying to find him.  "Joey, Joe, where are you?  Don't leave me here alone, not again."  She splashes through the hip deep water, using her dark-vision in an attempt to find him.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

Joey uses his darkvision, to spot out some interestingsea oddities, several hundred miles into the deeper sea, Joey admires the beauties of the sea, and then picks a few pearls, and races back to the swimming spot...

Eris notices a surge of water, before Joey breaks the crest of the water, looking as if he is surfing without a board, on an incredible wave of water, the wave surges past Eris, not even affecting her, as a wall of water protects her from the brunt of the wave...

Joey surfs around Eris, as the water calms once more, and he swims lazily next to her, "Here you like getting nice things, I found some of these out in the deeper ocean," hands her three pearls about marble sized, "you look kind of worried, you alright?"


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 6, 2003)

KitanaVorr said:
			
		

> *
> 
> The skateboard's wheels rocked along the concrete, coming to a sudden screech of a stop in front of the other two boys.  Lifting the headphones from her head, she rested them against her shoulders temporarily.
> 
> ...




To Both Katie and Jono.

"Sure I'm ready to head back. I feel the need to hit the gym for a workout."

"Eris went out with her new friend exploring the island."


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 6, 2003)

*Chamber*

Let's get out of here then.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 6, 2003)

Eris breaths a sigh of relief when Joey shows himself again, she had been pretty worried about him, not knowing what his powers were, it never ocured to her that they could be helpful in the water.  "You scared me, I like having little adventures and everything, but I didn't know your powers were waterish, so I thought you were drowning.  Just tell me next time, I hate worrying, its not like me at all."

When he gives her the pearls, she gasps in delight, suitably impressed at the gift.  The pearls were simply beautiful, glistening when she held them up against her neck.  She gives Joey a hug in thanks for the pearls.  "I'll have them made into a necklace, they're very beautiful, thank you.  I think a leather band, with maybe silver fastening them to it?"  she pauses for a minute when she realizes that he had said he found them in the deep ocean, "Err, just exactly how far out did you have to go to find them?" she asks him.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 6, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *...she pauses for a minute when she realizes that he had said he found them in the deep ocean, "Err, just exactly how far out did you have to go to find them?" she asks him. *




Joey shrugged, swimming lazily, "Maybe 200 miles or so, off the coast, not far, I can do about 30 or so miles in about a minute, and yeah I guess I should have let you know, I have some uncanny ability to control water.  I can survive indefinitely under the water, and well even make it... sort of wierd, but hey we all have our talents right?"

Joey dipped under the water and rose up to the surface next to Eris, "Luckily I enjoy water, so everything worked out."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 6, 2003)

Jackson and Clair relax in their rooms then suddenly an alarm sound fills the air. The lights begins to blink for a few seconds and a female voice is heard from your consoles.
"Unidentified person in the main hall. Intruder alert, activating internal defense system. Someone is so going to regret breaking into this place."
The lights in your rooms return to normal and the klaxons stop again. After a little under a minute the voice speaks again. Despite the fact that it is modulated you can still hear some distress out of it.
"Unable to log on. The intruder has reached sublevel1. Luka? Patriot? Is anyone here?"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 7, 2003)

"Oh geez, oh geez, oh geez..."  Clair mumbles as he begins to head downstairs, _I really hope someone else heard that too, otherwise-what am I gonna do, tell him I'll heal him if he goes away?_  He thinks as he makes it out the door.  A shield of force surrounds the mutant as he hurries.

Clair attempts to go to Sublevel 1 without being spotted by the intruder.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 7, 2003)

"Who's speaking?" Asks Jack in a loud voice, while he looks for some kind of intercom system. If he gets no reply and can find no communication devices in his room, he'll enter the hallway and look for the others. _Man, I hope that Mauer dude is back..._ "Hello?!"


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 7, 2003)

To Jono:

"Right."

To Gert:

"Excuse me, but we're ready to get back. All my stuff is packed."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2003)

"Yes, we all do have our talents."  she agreed, watching him sruface next to her.  _He's kinda cute, with those tattoos, and the water glistening on him, _ she thought, but she shook it off, and started to head into shore.  "I'm kinda getting water logged, you think we can head back now?" she asked.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"Yes, we all do have our talents."  she agreed, watching him sruface next to her.  He's kinda cute, with those tattoos, and the water glistening on him,  she thought, but she shook it off, and started to head into shore.  "I'm kinda getting water logged, you think we can head back now?" she asked. *




Joey made his way to the shore, and put on his sandals, he tossed his shirt to Eris, "Hold on to that," he straddles the bike, and secures the helmet on the back, he glances over his shoulder, once Eris is done changing, or at least drying off, and then revs the engine one more time, "Lets go."

Once she gets on, Joey hits the highway, luckily at this time of night, the traffic is far and few in-between.  He grins slightly as he pushes the bike to the limit, and rips through the city limits like a blur, "Sweeeeet!" he says aloud, as they pass through the streets, and back onto the lonely road back to the institute...

The speed is much more manageable now, still moving at a good clip, he speaks over his shoulder, "I hope this isn't your first time riding on a bike before?"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 7, 2003)

"I don't know how to drive, but yeah, I have been on a bike before, one of my boyfriends had one." she called to him over the wind.  "I think we need to hurry back a bit faster.  Don't want to be too late, if we can help it."  She leans in close, and holds on tighter, Katie's borrowed clothes as well as Joey's shirt clenched in her hand.

"I geuss this is anoher thing you can teach me to do.  I should be great at it, just need to learn the controls."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 7, 2003)

_You know a guy could get used to this..._ Joey leaned forward, as he poured on the speed and went over a rise, and then down into a long straight, blurring by a lonely traveler, obviously startling him.  Joey glanced down and saw the speed hitting triple digits, "We shouldn't be too late," he says more to himself...

_*OOC:* I shall allow the GM-san to say when we make it..._


----------



## Radiant (Jun 7, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *"Who's speaking?" Asks Jack in a loud voice, while he looks for some kind of intercom system. If he gets no reply and can find no communication devices in his room, he'll enter the hallway and look for the others. Man, I hope that Mauer dude is back... "Hello?!" *





Jack finds controls for the com system on the consoles in the room, directly beside the speaker. 
"Voice indentification. You are Jackson, one of the new students aren't ya? I'm Truth and i could realy use some help right now."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 7, 2003)

_Oh boy..._ "I'd love to help, but I don't know what good I'll be against a burglar or assassin. I discovered I'm not exactly in control of my powers when I'm nervous this afternoon." _Do I reallt have to go out there by myself?!_


----------



## Radiant (Jun 7, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *Oh boy... "I'd love to help, but I don't know what good I'll be against a burglar or assassin. I discovered I'm not exactly in control of my powers when I'm nervous this afternoon." Do I reallt have to go out there by myself?! *




"My hero. Just stay here, i've allready called help......damn Clair Thomson is allready down there, i don't even know exactly what his powers are."

Sublevel 1:
Clair just runs down the stairs and he is just at the corner there he can see down to the floor in sublevel 2 then he sees girl running there.  She is rather pale and wears white makeup with black lipstick, looks like a goth. She wear tight pants and a red top, both realy fashionable but the effect is killed by a cheesy looking mask and cape. She runs a few step and then she just vanishes into thin air.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 7, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *"My hero. Just stay here, i've allready called help......damn Clair Thomson is allready down there, i don't even know exactly what his powers are."*




"Clair?! I heard him talk about healing, waht good is that gonna do? I'd better go find him... Can you tell me anything about the intruder?"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 7, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Clair?! I heard him talk about healing, waht good is that gonna do? I'd better go find him... Can you tell me anything about the intruder?" *




The voice shifts from speaker to speaker to accompany you while you move down.
"Looks like 16 or so, female. Bad taste for costumes. She continualy vanishes from the sensors and reapears somewhere else.  I think she can teleport."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 7, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *The voice shifts from speaker to speaker to accompany you while you move down.
> "Looks like 16 or so, female. Bad taste for costumes. I think she can either teleport or manipulate cameras." *




"If she's our age, then maybe she lacks experience as well. I'm going after Clair. Wish me luck."

At that, he leaves the room and high-tails down the stairs. _I just know I'll regret this somehow...._


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 7, 2003)

_Damn, this isn't going to be easy._  Clair thinks as he rounds the corner, looking for the girl again.  

_She's only about my age..._

He runs around the hallway til he can get within sight range of her, and if he finds her he calls to her, "You don't want to do this, I promise I won't hurt you-let's just talk!"

_What am I getting myself in to?_


----------



## Radiant (Jun 7, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Damn, this isn't going to be easy.  Clair thinks as he rounds the corner, looking for the girl again.
> 
> She's only about my age...
> 
> ...




Clair reaches the next level and stands in front of Dr.Garcia's labratory. It is one of the of limits areas but it has a glass door and you can see the girl is allready inside, however she might have managed that. As you call out for her she turns around with a surprised look. Then she smiles as she looks at the clossed door between you. That lasts for about a second then the computervoice speaks again.
"Security override, opening the lab. Help is on its way."
The door slides open and she turns around to run. She speaks Spanish with a french accent.
"You can't even get close to me." She sounds almost as sure as she wants to.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 7, 2003)

"Truth, I have absolutely no idea where I'm going! I missed part of the tour while I was freaking out over Eris."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 7, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *"Truth, I have absolutely no idea where I'm going! I missed part of the tour while I was freaking out over Eris." *




The lights in the floors around you go out and only those on one path stay on.
"Now tell me you are blind and i will hate you."
Jack reaches Sublevel 2 only moments after Clair and sees the open door. The girl is allready around the corner then he gets there.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 7, 2003)

Jack throws his telepathy into full power (=Group Link extra).

_Clair! Keep going, I'm right behind you!_


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 8, 2003)

_Huh??  You're in my head?_  Clair gives a look of confusion but keeps after the girl, _Oh right, mutant...well, anyways you don't need to tell me twice_  the teenager says as he takes a look behind his shoulder to see Jack, concentrating his own powers to form an invisible barrier around the telepath just in case.

Looking back towards the girl, "Stop, you don't have to be doing this."


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2003)

You see her running further and she jumps right into the shadow of a realy big strange looking machine in the middle of the room. Without a sound she vanishes into it and reapears in the shadow of the door right behind you. From there she starts to run upstairs.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 8, 2003)

Clair sighs, _Can't you slow her down or something?_ he tries to communicate telepathically back.  He then runs towards Jack and touches him, allowing energy to flow into the telepath's body.

"This should help you enough to get a jump on her, I hope.  Let's see if we can catch her still before its too late."

OOC-Boost, +8 to all physical stats, and any stat that this raises above 20, the rest of the points becomes the appropriate Super stat.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 8, 2003)

Ectoplasmic Blast!! (<-- Snare attack, +1 AB, +1 AF feat, +2 dex, +3 dex boost, +3 super-dex boost)


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2003)

With Clarity's power surging through him it is easy enough for Jack to hit the fleeing girl and she gets snared in the ectoplasm. She is still half on the stairs as she stops, unable to move any further. She turns her head back to you and glares angrily while she crosses her arms before her chest.
"You've shot slime at me!!!"


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 8, 2003)

"Well, that's my specialty, red. Not as cool as sneaking into places uninvited, but useful still." 

_Clair, find a computer or communication console and ask Truth what she wants us to do next._


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *"Well, that's my specialty, red. Not as cool as sneaking into places uninvited, but useful still."
> 
> Clair, find a computer or communication console and ask Truth what she wants us to do next. *




She stares disbeliebingly at you.
"Your speciality is to shoot slime at other people?! That is so unstylish."
She lifts her head up and tries to look as dignified as possible while you are covered with slime.
"I can not believe that i was caught by such nerds. Merde!"


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 8, 2003)

Clair nods and looks for a computer console, turning for a moment to look at the girl, "Sorry..." he quietly says as he goes to search.  Hopefully out of hearing range of the girl, he asks the computer, "Um, Truth?  Are you there?  What are we supposed to do now?"


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 8, 2003)

"Well, I can't believe it was so easy to catch you." _If that little b*tch makes another remark like that I'm gonna f*%king drown her in slime... - Whoops! Forgot Clair can still hear me..._


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2003)

Sollir Furryfoot said:
			
		

> *Clair nods and looks for a computer console, turning for a moment to look at the girl, "Sorry..." he quietly says as he goes to search.  Hopefully out of hearing range of the girl, he asks the computer, "Um, Truth?  Are you there?  What are we supposed to do now?" *




Truth simply scrolls down some text as an answer to make sure the girl doesn't hear it. 
_Well, actualy she is the first intruder. How about asking for a her name? The Dr. is on her way, just don't mess it up till then._


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *"Well, I can't believe it was so easy to catch you." If that little b*tch makes another remark like that I'm gonna f*%king drown her in slime... - Whoops! Forgot Clair can still hear me... *




"That does not count...because....err..no one was supposed to be here. Yes you surprised me. You cheated, obviously such a lousy example of a mutant could never hope to compare to me otherwise."
She smiles proudly once she found her excuse.


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 8, 2003)

Clair looks at Jack dubiously, and then hears the girls' remark, _Don't!_  He mentally says, staring at him.

Feeling like a dog for having to follow everyone's orders around like this, Clair inwardly sighs.  He nods towards Truth and heads back to the girl.  Stepping closer to her, he begins to talk, "I'm really sorry about that, but since you're not going anywhere at the moment, how about let's talk?  My name's Clair, what's yours?"

He waits for an answer, then continues, "I can tell you're about my age, why did you break in?"


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 8, 2003)

_#@*% Little..._ Shifting senses with Clair, he reads Truth's message as well.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2003)

Dr Garcia and Patriot arrive moments later. He stays back while the doctor takes a closer look at her guest.
"That was excellent work Jack, i could not have asked for any better way to handle this situation."
She adresses the girl.
"Welcome to the Haven Institute, i am Dr Luka Garcia and who may you be?"
The girl snorts back.
"That is none of your buisness, call back your goons!"
The doc just smiles understangly.
"Of course you are right. I realy have not right to pry. This is something the police should handle. And I guess your parents will then want to know about it too."
It's not realy possible with all the white makeup but the intruder just seems to get a bit more pale.
The doc motions to the stairs.
"Would you all leave us alone for a minute?"
Asuming everyone leaves you can hear soft talking from downstairs and twenty minutes later the doc accompanies her guest to the front doors and she leaves. 
A short while later Mr Kleinmaurer returns with two cars full of young mutants and their loot from the shopping sprey.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 8, 2003)

After the girl has left, Jack adresses Dr. Garcia.
"I know I'm getting out of line here, but I just can't believe you're letting her get away with this!"


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2003)

Robbert Raets said:
			
		

> *After the girl has left, Jack adresses Dr. Garcia.
> "I know I'm getting out of line here, but I just can't believe you're letting her get away with this!" *




"You are not getting out of line in the least. I asked Turth to chek her background and she is a local mutant. She said she was just curious about this place. If she was honest it is nothing that bad and maybe she will be a future student for us. And if she was sent here by someone more important then we have a better chance of finding out about it while watching her. Or we could have interogated her right here and i am not ready to that to a teenager just for trying out her powers a bit. Espacialy not after Truth verified her her identity. Why don't you keep an eye on her at school tomorow?"
Patriot grunts.
"I agree with the kid Luka but it's your show."
He walks towards the kitchen and nods to Jack.
"Nice work you did there."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 8, 2003)

Radiant said:
			
		

> *"Nice work you did there." *




"Thanks, sir!"

As the other return, Jack goes down to the garage to greet them. When he sees the contents of the van, his eyes go wide. "Damn, how many stores did you guys empty?! I've gone overboard on shopping once or twice, but this beats everything I've ever seen!"


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 8, 2003)

*Chamber*

Jonothan, loaded down with bags, stops on his way in when Jack shows up, Most of it is the gels new clothes. You know how it is.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 8, 2003)

About an hour past midning Joey and Eris return to Haven. Everyone has been handed access cards to get through the main gates and into all of the buildings and it seems there is no one cheking then they return. There are just notes in all the rooms that breakfast will be at seven and that school will start tomorow.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 8, 2003)

Joey parks the bike, and starts walking for his room, "Well we better get some sleep, looks like everyone else made it back.  Night Eris," he pauses at the door, "It was real, we should do it again sometime."

Joey walks back to his room, forgetting his shirt.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2003)

Eris smiles at Joey's departing back, "We really will have to do this again." she says in agreement.  She turns to go back to her room before remembering that she still has Joey's shirt in her hand along with Katie's clothes.  _I can just give it back tomorrow at breakfast._ She thinks to herself as she walks off to the room she shares with Katie.  _I hope Jackson isn't up, if the poor boy lost it when I was in those baggy fashion disasters Patriot gave me, he'd die if he saw me in this._ she thought, slightly annoyed.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 8, 2003)

Joey walks in his room, and just crashes on the bed, within seconds he is out like a light, not even worrying if his roomate is there or not, just wanting some sleep.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 8, 2003)

*Chamber*

As you guys go buy, you notice a combination of vidoe game music and disturbed songs eminting from Jonothans room, as well as flickering lights under the door.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 8, 2003)

Jackson Feyborne was sound asleep. Until his roommate returned, that is. 
"Joe? Joey? Do you know what frickin' time it is?!"
He only gets snores for an answer.
Standing at the door, he hears the noise from Jono's room.
_?!? Mario Kart, in the middle of the night?!_
He steps outside, ready to bash the door in, when he senses someone behind him. _Eris._ "Uh.... Is it safe to turn around...?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 8, 2003)

Joey grumbles in his sleep, as he hears the music, "Dude... what the hell is going on," he sets up with a sigh, "Hey roomie, you going in or out, man close the door!  And tell that guy next door, to turn it down!"


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2003)

"I don't know, is it?" she asks, trying to carry some of the bags that were left in the hallway into her room.  "If you wouldn't mind, I could use a little help with these bags."  She says, regrtting it almost instantly, _he might wake everyone up if he has another oops._


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 8, 2003)

Clenching his fists, Jack turns around.
_Ngnhhh!! That outfit doesn't leave much for the imagination!_
Trying to keep his eyes off of Eris as much as is humanly possible, Jack carries some of the bags and boxes in.
''Where'd y'want them?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 8, 2003)

Joey rolls back, over and goes back to sleep, grumbling, "Damn roomies... god, this is going to be a _fun_ experience."


----------



## Blockader7 (Jun 8, 2003)

Michael carries his things to his room, and after putting them away , stares at the phone, and calls his father.

_Please dad, please be there._ 

"Hello dad? Oh, it's the dang answering machine. Dad, I just wanted to let you know I'm all right. I'm out of the country now and in a new school. Don't worry about it as I believe it's free to you. But it's not the kind of school you wanted me to go to.

"It still beats being on the run though.

"There are other kids like me here though, each with their own abilities. So I doubt I'll get anything like what happened at home.

"Unfortuately I lost that guitar I got at the fair. You know the one I mean,  the one autographed by George Straight himself. The one he gave me personally when our choir won the talent contest at the county fair. 

"They let me have a credit card to get me a new one and other things I needed to get.  I ended up getting two of them. I got something for you but the U.S. customs consfiscates all items sent to the U.S. from where I'm at, so I ended up returning it.

"So, tell mom I'm all right now and am definately better than when I was on the rrun and that I said hello. I've got to get some sleep."

Hangs up the phone. Lays down in bed but is unable to get to sleep.

So he ends up staring at the ceiling for a long while finally getting to sleep at around 4:30 a.m.


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2003)

"Right there'll be fine Jack," she whispers, trying to avoid waking Katie up, indicating the foot of her bed with her an extended leg.  Once all of her bags were in the romm she took Jack by the hand and led him outside, and shut the door.

"Thanks for your help Jack," she says kissing him on the cheek, carefully avoiding his hands.  "I think, we need to have a talk, about you and me, and this shooting off, well whatever it is you shoot off when I'm around."


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 8, 2003)

Jack tensed up again when Eris leaned closer to him, but the innocent peck seemed to relax him a little.
"I managed to contain myself this time, didn't I? Besides, you're not the only one anymore, I slimed a girl who broke into the Institute earlier this evening."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2003)

"Yea honey, but I don't think you meant to slime yourself this morning, you did mean to do it to the intruder, I take it."  She pats him on the arm, trying to think of a way to let him down easy, and at the same time not betray her feelings for Patriot.  "Look, Jack I really like it that you think I'm so beautiful, its really flattering, very very flattering, I mean you are pretty handsome and all, but... your roommate is more my type then you are." (Diplomacy check 15+1D20 trying to make this sound the best way possible)


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 8, 2003)

_Figures._
"Well, if we're being brutally honest..."
He looks away from her.
"It's not that I have a crush on you, Eris. I fell attracted to you, somehow. I've always had a keen eye for pretty girls, but when I first saw you your sexiness overwhelmed me."
He looks at her over his shoulder, and grins.
"But now I've seen you at max sex appeal, and I'll live. And now you'll have to excuse me, I have a date with a very cold shower."


----------



## Shalimar (Jun 8, 2003)

> "It's not that I have a crush on you, Eris. I fell attracted to you, somehow. I've always had a keen eye for pretty girls, but when I first saw you your sexiness overwhelmed me."
> He looks at her over his shoulder, and grins.
> "But now I've seen you at max sex appeal, and I'll live. And now you'll have to excuse me, I have a date with a very cold shower."




Eris smirks when Jack has to look away to say he doesn't have a crush on her.  "Well thanks for the sexy compliment, I get it a lot, but a girl can never hear it too much."  She kisses him on the cheek once more and enters her room again leaving him with the words, "This isn't me at my sexiest," and a wink, as her door closes.

She gets dressed for bed, leaving her bags as is for the night, she changes into a pair of silk panties, and a t-shirt before slippig under her covers to await the morning trusting in her bodies heightened senses to wake her at dawn as it usually did.


----------



## Robbert Raets (Jun 8, 2003)

Shalimar said:
			
		

> *"This isn't me at my sexiest," and a wink, as her door closes.*




_So, there *is* something to imagine left.... *Right*, cold shower!_


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Jun 9, 2003)

*Chamber*

If left alone Jono stays up untill about two in the morning listing to music and playing video games. When he finally crashes he forgets to turn on his alarm clock and turn off the music.


----------



## Radiant (Jun 9, 2003)

------------


----------



## Sollir Furryfoot (Jun 15, 2003)

(Just a quick post for Clarity's thoughts, even though I know this thread is over)

Clair sighs as he turns in for sleep, it was a big day, for sure.  He didn't know if he should tell the others about the conversation earlier this morning, he didn't know if they could handle it or not.  As for the girl, who knows?  This place is getting more confusing by the moment.  The fact that Jack took the credit, and he went unnoticed made him kind of angry, but that was o.k.  As he laid in bed that night, he felt sorry for Michael, but he couldn't help but be excited for what the next day would bring.

OOC-Aimee Allen rocks


----------



## Radiant (Jun 22, 2003)

end of the episode.
Aimee Allen's "Silence is Violence" plays and the view shows the pyramid of the Haven institute from the sea just as the last lights go out and the starlight is mirrored on its surface. The names of the cast are played in as silver letters on the water.

Sollir Furryfoot as Clarity
Shalimar as Eris Prifty
Tokiwong as Joey Lee
Blockader7 as Rot Grub
Robert Raets as Jackson Feyborne
KitanaVorr as Cypher
Sir Osis of Liver as Chamber
thanks to all of you, this was great fun.


----------

